# Ubuntu Queries by MetalheadGautham



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 22, 2007)

*I decided to start eXperimenting with Ubuntu. So Obviously, I got lots of questions for you. So here in this thread, I decided to ask all my questions, instead of starting a new thread for every new problem.*

 First my system config:​
Acer AC713 17" big bulging screen ugly black monitor.
Tech Com 2.1 speakers with the speaker holder of Right speaker broken and fixed with feviquick
Digital(its the damn company name) 15 min 600 W ups
iBall keyboard and mouse(optical wired) - the enter key often gets stuck, the mouse sensor aint too good.
Some damn tower - dust the only solution
Sony DVD+-R, +-RW, RAM, etc 18x dvd rw drive - quite good actually...
intel pentium 4 processor 2.66 GHz - uber cool... not
256 mb(241 mb usable) DDR DRAM the highest RAM in this forum(if I wrote this in 1995)
486.3 mb swap

intel GMA 900 for HD(high dreadfulness) graphics
samsung 80 GB HDD - 40 GB ought to be enough for anybody(I mean my grandfather during the 80s)
ubuntu linux 7.04 feisty fawn
micro$oft window$ xp $p2

 Comming to the Troubles:

​ >> Read My Last few posts for them 

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/4690/myubuntuvl6.png

...And more yet to come.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

for all video player queries,make sure u have in player configuration video driver is selected as "xv".also enable postprocessing etc in xine and mplayer manually.make deinterlacing by default.I uses xine-ui and gmplayer.so cant comment more on gxine,but it sure have config options.mplayer shud be playing if w32codecs are installed.make sure u have installed all important gstreamer0.10-** plugins.

256MB RAM is enough for feisty to work flawlessly.
Xubuntu(xfce) can be faster on ur system than Ubuntu(Gnome) or Kubuntu(kde)

search in synaptic for all themes.u can install.also install gdm-themes,metacity-themes if ur on Gnome Ubuntu.

middle button is used for caching data in Linux,if u refer to mozilla browsers like firefox,u can set option in firefox to have the drag feature.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 23, 2007)

er... parka, I updated my post to tell all things.

and I use xv

w32 codecs dont work.

to place them, I used this launcher to drag and drop a folder to get root file manager privilages:

```
gksudo "gnome-open %u"
```
UPDATE: I figured out the theme installation part... There is an app under add/remove>extras. the Linsta theme from gnome look along with ubuntustudio's icons truely rocks.

here is a snap


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> * But I realised that functionality is more important than pride. So*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 23, 2007)

you may laugh iMav, but atleast I did not screw up like you


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> you may laugh iMav, but atleast I did not screw up like you


  i wasnt the 1 who screwed up  cant help it wen using something screwed up  (sorry praksah sir cudnt resist)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 23, 2007)

the best way to do things is to start from the defaults and make your way to the customisations. I applied the same principle I used to learn windows in linux. Despite the time gap, I am learning linux at a dramatically faster rate than I did windows. so iMavji, your mistake was that you tried to do things too fast. Always follow the right learning curve. You tried to rush with things.

...OMG! what happened to my problem? we have started to discuss something else here instead of what we were supposed to


----------



## praka123 (Nov 23, 2007)

am getting confused by ur "colorful" questions  .format it or ask one by one. let other members try to answer.will try to reply first 2 


> 1.do u use esd also?make ur audio to esd if it doesnot play.with garbled video,i can think of only one thing,bugs!esp in ur xorg-video-intel driver.try X11 and see whether it is garbled or not.also with wmv i too felt frames dropping/hanging.
> also did i mention that u have to choose in xine-ui config as "master of the universe" and try checking Xvideo is available.same with gxine config too.
> also garbled video sounds like video is not playing
> another thing is do u have 2D/3D DRI working?
> try in a terminal "glxinfo |grep render"





> 2.did u enabled postprocessing in mplayer>preferenceS>misc tab?I dont know which value shud be there.try it.same to xine also.also make deinterlacing default.





> 3.ur config is more than enough for running ubuntu with Gnome and vanilla compiz effects installed.if possible make ur swap atleast 500MB.





> 4.Kde distros like suse or kubuntu will be more resource hungry,but u can use with ur config.but i recommend Ubuntu or Xubuntu(Xfce)





> 5.sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install alien -will solve.for doubts read "man alien"





> 6.icons can be changed in menu System>preferences>Appearance or "themes" in feisty.u can manually add icon set by dragging to customize theme dialog.and "customize" option allows all these changes.also themes are resting in /usr/share/themes dir.go to ur theme and edit as needed if  u want(not recommended)





> 7.u can rollup windows by going to system>preferences>window>titlebar>rollup  -for windows rolling up.
> for middle click button,in linux it is used for pasting selected portions,auto scrolling is not set default.if u need autoscroll only in firefox browser go to its edit>preferences>advanced>autoscroll option.





> 8.had u installed w32codecs?then,it shud work





> 9.which i dont experiance here.may be some extension can help u





> 10.u can reinstall using synaptic manager which is in ur System>admin menu.
> use it.also ur downloaded packages are backed in /var/cache/apt/archives/ dir.
> u can do from terminal as "sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename"
> or u can install using "sudo dpkg -i urlocal package"





> 11.xmms uses gtk1.2 which is obsolete.the workaround is to edit ur ~/.gtkrc-1.2 some files(oops!forgot,but i think i have explained in tipsntricks sticky) .I recommend u remove all gtk1.2 apps out of ur box.use gtk2 based winamp clone beep-media-player(bmp) which got all plugins ready.else use audacious.





> 12.i had bad experiance with istanbul session recorder.i recommend 'gtk-recordmydesktop'  BTW,u can press once in the red/green radio button shown on gnome-top panel when istanbul is launched for recording the session.(but not sure about its reliability!)





> 13.u have to mount the iso as loop ie,like sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /user/dvd.iso /mnt/  .then u have to edit grub of ur current ubuntu to launch the mounted installer to trigger.I forgot the steps.but one of our members wrote a guide on this:
> *www.foresightlinux.org/forum/topic/1/4/
> *www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html*www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
> also google and search ubuntuforums for precise steps.





> 14.am not much into multimedia,but searching in synaptic will show u lot of gui softwares like devede,avidemux,transcode etc.and mencoder is one of the best.but it needs terminal usage.





> 15.that i dont know  i am zero in gaming.





> 16.install mozilla-mplayer,mozplugger etc for that.even totem-gstreamer browser plugin is there!also install latest flash9 beta from *labs.adobe.com


*labs.adobe.com
If u have too much queries,why dont u try IRC? in freenode lot of Linux/ubuntu rooms are there.try!yes,the client is xchat-gnome.
I think it is exhaustive to reply to each as essay,so bear with it


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 23, 2007)

Nicely put up post with all the details  I will answer your questions in my capacity.



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> >> I feel that 256 mb ram, 2.66 ghz prossessor and gma 900 are not good enough for ubuntu. Am I right or wrong? should I move to another OS?



If you wanna use Gutsy - 7.10 then wid 256mb RAM I'd suggest Xubuntu than Ubuntu. But Ubuntu Feisty - 7.04 will work fine on this system.




			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> >> Will kubuntu or suse work well in my config?



I don't see any reason why it should NOT work!
 



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> >> Where can I get an rpm to deb convertor?



You can install the package "alien". Use Synaptic or from command line type "sudo apt-get install alien"




			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> >> How do I use custom icons for certain filetypes? Where should I place the PNGs?



From the file manager goto /home/<user name>/.icons/<Your icon theme>/<scalable folder or the icon size folder - usually 48>/mimetypes

This folder contains the icon theme and files. If you are using the default theme then the folder is /usr/share/icons/<icon theme>/<scalable folder or the icon size folder - usually 48>/mimetypes




			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> >> Why can't I use middle click for the slide up/down function as in windows? I miss it a lot.



No idea. I use Touchpad but there surely is a way out 

 


			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> >> Why does firefox open links from the digit forum in new window when I specified that new pages should be opened in a new tab? In the firefox of XP, I get no troubles. Is it because there is no force open all new-window links in new tab option in ubuntu-firefox? I really need that feature.



I do not face this problem. There surely is some configuration required to set things right.




			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> >> how do I reinstall(make a fresh download of it and install it after erazing the current install) a program/package?



Use Synaptic or apt-get to remove the software. You may use the command "sudo apt-get autoremove" to remove dependencies. To clean up to a more deeper level you can goto Synaptic then on the lower left corner click the Button "Status". Now on the Left pane goto "Not install residual config" to remove all redundant config files. Finally, as root, you can goto /var/cache/apt/archive and delete all the cached installation files.




			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> >> This one I really need a fix for. XMMS does not show any text on right clicking. I get something like this in the menu:<          >, <          L>, <           shift+l>, etc. here the menu item is enclosed in angle braces.



Sincere advice: Don't use XMMS. Use audacious instead. To solve this "no text" problem just Change the Language and Locale to US English in System>Admin. 




			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> >> Can anybody tell me how exactly to use Istanbul Session Recorder?



I'd suggest you use "gtk-recordmydesktop" instead. Its easy and fast. Just launch, select the Video and Audio quality on a 1 to 100 scale and click Record. Thats it!




			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> >> I want a transcoading, audio extracting, transmuxing solution for ubuntu. I had SUPER©, Media Coder and dBpoweramp for windows. What for ubuntu-linux? I need GUIed functionality here, because I am a multimedia power user. I care about my codecs.



If this is your requirement then I'd suggest you install UbuntuStudio. It has almost everything you want out of the box!!




			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> ...And more yet to come.


Sure, bring them on! 

@Prakash
Yaar, are you required to pay something everytime you press Enter key??!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks IRD... That was great help.

how much more ram should I add to my PC? I want to keep costs minimal.


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

for media player im using Exaile and i tried alien pretty useful at times


----------



## praka123 (Nov 23, 2007)

@metalhead:I had formatted my reply post  hope it helps


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

if you already haf 256mb then get another 256mb or 512mb if you can afford.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> if you already haf 256mb then get another 256mb or 512mb if you can afford.



the problem is that my dad thinks more ram means more games. so I need to buy it on my own


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

^^^ Haha... interesting inference!


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> This folder contains the icon theme and files. If you are using the default theme then the folder is /usr/share/icons/<icon theme>/<scalable folder or the icon size folder - usually 48>/mimetypes


 the folder /home/<my username>/.icons is empty


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

many long posts here so didnt check all which has replied to ur Q's..

you can run kubuntu & suse with ur config though Suse would work little slow.



> Where can I get an rpm to deb convertor?


 alien would work or rpm2deb converter requirements for this are KDE & Alien


> how do I reinstall(make a fresh download of it and install it after erazing the current install) a program/package?


 uninstall is nothing but removing packages in any distro.


> This one I really need a fix for. XMMS does not show any text on right clicking. I get something like this in the menu:< >, < L>, < shift+l>, etc. here the menu item is enclosed in angle braces.


change lang to English US



> I want to install gutsy. I got it the day it came out, and I even have the DVD iso. How do I install it from the ISO? I tried mounting it, but I don't know what to do next. I can't use my Drive as its not connected properly.


*www.digg.com/linux_unix/Install_any_Linux_distro_directly_from_hard_disk_without_burning_any_DVD



> Where can I get Counter-Strike Condition Zero or a similer game for Ubuntu running in my configuration?


 download Cedega or crossover office or use wine.. use them to run Condition Zero.. no need of downloading seperate CS linx ver



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> the folder /home/<my username>/.icons is empty


path IRD has given is different... recheck is post.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> the folder /home/<my username>/.icons is empty


Check both these folders: 
/home/<user name>/.icons/<Your icon theme>
and
/usr/share/icons/<icon theme>/

If the icon theme is installed only for the current user then its the former. For system-wide installation its the latter.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 29, 2007)

and how do I convert PNGs to SVGs for use in the theme?
thats one thing I really need to do, as all my icons are png.

lols, that was post #100


----------



## praka123 (Nov 29, 2007)

well,for me gimp does the job!


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 29, 2007)

IMO Gimp sucks with SVG's.
Inkscape does a better job.
You could make the image a true SVG by opening it in inkscape and using the option "Trace Bitmap" to create a trace of the image.

You can then use the traced image like a vector image.

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> and how do I convert PNGs to SVGs for use in the theme?
> thats one thing I really need to do, as all my icons are png.
> 
> lols, that was post #100


Easiest way, if you haf GNOME installed: Right click on the .svg file and select Open With > gThumb Imager Viewer. Once the image opens, goto Tools > Convert Format. Select appropriate settings and its done  You can even resize your images.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Easiest way, if you haf GNOME installed: Right click on the .svg file and select Open With > gThumb Imager Viewer. Once the image opens, goto Tools > Convert Format. Select appropriate settings and its done  You can even resize your images.


abe yaar I wanted to do pbg to svg, not svg to png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 8, 2007)

Inkscape and GIMP will do just fine


----------



## mehulved (Dec 8, 2007)

then there's imagemagick, nifty.


----------



## mediator (Dec 9, 2007)

@MHG : Guess u shud bookmark [url=*ubuntuguide.org]this[/URL] and since u r new, then u'll be needing a list of alternatives most probably!

*www.linuxscrew.com/2007/11/22/windows-software-linux-software/
*www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> @MHG : Guess u shud bookmark *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsythis and since u r new, then u'll be needing a list of alternatives most probably!
> 
> *www.linuxscrew.com/2007/11/22/windows-software-linux-software/
> *www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html



thanks for the bookmarks, but I am not THAT new. I learn fast

and I still did not get any advice on weather I should upgrade from my ubuntu-feisty to ubuntu-gutsy or xubuntu-gutsy. This is the biggest question I have, with only 256MB DDR DRAM and P4 2.66 GHz.


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> thanks for the bookmarks, but I am not THAT new. I learn fast
> 
> and I still did not get any advice on weather I should upgrade from my ubuntu-feisty to ubuntu-gutsy or xubuntu-gutsy. This is the biggest question I have, with only 256MB DDR DRAM and P4 2.66 GHz.


 use xfce manager, xubuntu


----------



## mediator (Dec 9, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> thanks for the bookmarks, but I am not THAT new. I learn fast
> 
> and I still did not get any advice on weather I should upgrade from my ubuntu-feisty to ubuntu-gutsy or xubuntu-gutsy. This is the biggest question I have, with only 256MB DDR DRAM and P4 2.66 GHz.


 Practically I've experienced that Ubuntu 7.04 doesn't work smoothly with 256MB RAM. Edgy  that I have on Lappy works nicely with 512 MB RAM.

So I guess u shud take a peek on fluxbox. Its kinda geeky!! Also, I've experienced  Suse 10/10.2, Fedora 7 to be working nicely with 256 MB RAM. So u may try them also.

Ur processor speed is fine and better than mine. So its no hurdle!! Neways if u feel that u must go with Ubuntu than I suggest u increase the RAM.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Practically I've experienced that Ubuntu 7.04 doesn't work smoothly with 256MB RAM. Edgy  that I have on Lappy works nicely with 512 MB RAM.
> 
> So I guess u shud take a peek on fluxbox. Its kinda geeky!! Also, I've experienced  Suse 10/10.2, Fedora 7 to be working nicely with 256 MB RAM. So u may try them also.
> 
> Ur processor speed is fine and better than mine. So its no hurdle!! Neways if u feel that u must go with Ubuntu than I suggest u increase the RAM.


but many people say otherwise. I can do everything in 7.04, ecept playing songs while writing DVDs and using more than two programs while running gDesklets

fluxbox? you mean the one in Dyne:Bolic? A complete no-no as of now, unless I try to learn it for a week

How the hell can SuSE 10.2 work nicely in 256 mb ram when it even refuses to boot live in my comp, asking for doubling my ram?

fedora 7? I thought ubuntu is faster than fedora

my processor? P4 = Bull$hit. And to add to my misery I got only reltek onboard soundcard, which can't even run Hydrogen Properly(I get purring noices if I add more than 3 beats in a single point of time). Intel 915G with GMA 900 does not give the best graphics either.

I am growing tiered of trying to extract the maximum out of my PC. But no upgrades for me for another 20 months. I need to try to make this box as productive as possible, all the time making my n00bish friends with 60K windows boxes think I have some kind of a super-duper OS, because I customised Ubuntu to look to kill


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

Xubuntu+gtk applications+customizations⇛good looking desktop using least resources,though u have to spare some time


----------



## mediator (Dec 9, 2007)

There is a big difference between booting live from CDROM and booting from HDD. U shudn't compare the two.

If u "thought" about fedora like that then u need to confirm it practically. Fedora seemed to be faster than Ubuntu at all times with same hw config. Atleast thats what I experienced. 

U must understand that more the system becomes configured for desktop use the more the background processes and scripts will be and hence the slower it will be.

U can give a try to other distroos, Window managers or upgrade RAM. If u r a victim of 'I thought' kinda thoughts then I guess u'll have to wait for 'another 20 months'.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

with kde,u'll feel home  ie,like Vista's speed  personal experiance as i too am stuck with my Linux Box 915GV+256MB RAM+p4 2.8Ghz prescott.only "+" is xfx 7300 GT running in pci-eX4 mode 
Use customized Xubuntu or try sidux with xfce or the best of the best is build ur system install Gentoo.it will be supposedly the fastest as every pkg is optimized for ur architecture and kernel performance enhancement patches done. <===though u shud be a little geeky to do above


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 10, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> with kde,u'll feel home  ie,like Vista's speed  personal experiance as i too am stuck with my Linux Box 915GV+256MB RAM+p4 2.8Ghz prescott.only "+" is xfx 7300 GT running in pci-eX4 mode
> Use customized Xubuntu or try sidux with xfce or the best of the best is build ur system install Gentoo.it will be supposedly the fastest as every pkg is optimized for ur architecture and kernel performance enhancement patches done. <===though u shud be a little geeky to do above



 Vista? At Home? You are kidding right? I loath the way the window name is printed. I hate the max, min, close keys. I prefer the Gnome Linsta customised with Ubuntu Studio Icons. This looks a bit like vista, but is much better. Look like vista in the sence has black bars. thats the end of the story. And yes, KDE supposedly recomends atleast 768 mb ram for full throttle performance?

I was thinking of publishing my old checklist again from the distro request thread:


			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Active List(Which I have now, are active in market)
> ​
> ...



they are the list of distros I have. Do you think I really should try Gentoo? what about its son Sabayon? Has anyone tried them to prove praka123's statement that they run well on old systems?

what do you mean by geeky to do the above?

I was also thinking of compiling ubuntu from source. Is there any software that does this automatically and builds an ISO, so that what ever I install will be fully compatible with my system? Is this feasable?

@praka123: what do YOU use? And how is the performance in your PC?

and what can be said about vector linux? I want to know how good the new 5.8 is. I am waiting for the release of 5.9 standard, which is nearly here(its still RC3) before downloading, so as to give everyone the benifit of my clever use of bandwidth


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 14, 2007)

new question: can I install Xfce and KDE (xubu and kubu) within ubuntu so that I can choose which to boot with? a small voice in my head tells yes, but how exactly?


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 14, 2007)

On my DVD install I can select both packages KDE and XFCE in the Synaptic menu . I haven't done this personally though cause it tends to bloat up the install. If you look in Synaptic you should see the packages KDE and XFCE4 in there. Im pretty sure it should install all dependencies the Windows Manager needs to change . You might wait for others opinion too .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 15, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> On my DVD install I can select both packages KDE and XFCE in the Synaptic menu . I haven't done this personally though cause it tends to bloat up the install. If you look in Synaptic you should see the packages KDE and XFCE4 in there. Im pretty sure it should install all dependencies the Windows Manager needs to change . You might wait for others opinion too .


I currently have two Gutsy 7.10 DVDs. One downloaded by me and the other I got from digit. Is there some modified stuff in the Digit version?

And by bloating the install, does it mean slow down the system?

I want to upgrade mainly because ALSA and XV give me some troubles in Feisty Fawn.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 15, 2007)

> I currently have two Gutsy 7.10 DVDs. One downloaded by me and the other I got from digit. Is there some modified stuff in the Digit version?



I seriously doubt it but I haven't even got my copy of Digit so I cant confirm. Multiple Window managers result in installing all those files you are going to need to support it. I asked this question in #Ubuntu and the overall consensus was that it wouldn't slow the system but it would increase the size on disk greatly. Once I get my Digit copy Ill try running it on VirtualBox cause I haven't tried a Linux OS in it yet. You could do the same to confirm its performance. 



> I want to upgrade mainly because ALSA and XV give me some troubles in Feisty Fawn.


FOr ALSA you could always try PulseAudio but Im not sure how that turns out as Im scared to try that . Prakash and gary4gar seems to run it though. So you might want to check with them .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 15, 2007)

heard of PulceAudio alright. But do softwares actually support it? MPlayer, VLC, Xine and company? and is it available for Ubuntu? Or should I shift to Fedora 8?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 15, 2007)

^^ Its available under gutsy. *wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

OK, now I am ready to install it... but have a small problem. Recently, the comp repair guy did not connect the DVD drive properly to the PC.  Can someone point me to a pictorial instruction set on how to remove a DVD drive from the PC then connect it again, all on an Intel 915 G MotherBoard?


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 16, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Why does firefox open links from the digit forum in new window when I specified that new pages should be opened in a new tab? In the firefox of XP, I get no troubles. Is it because there is no force open all new-window links in new tab option in ubuntu-firefox? I really need that feature.


Open about:config and set:

browser.link.open_external -> 3
browser.link.open_newwindow -> 3
browser.link.open_newwindow.restriction -> 2



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I want a transcoading, audio extracting, transmuxing solution for ubuntu. I had SUPER©, Media Coder and dBpoweramp for windows. What for ubuntu-linux? I need GUIed functionality here, because I am a multimedia power user. I care about my codecs.


I don't know about GUI version but if you get your hands on CLI based *ffmpeg* you will forget everything else

Brother you have got a big list of problems..Make your list a bit presentable


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2007)

^^most are solved...

anyway, Can anyone tell me how stable is Linux MiNT 4.0 Xfce 4.0 Daryna? Its still beta I noticed...

I need a simple and easy to use Debian based Light weight OS that uses a light weight Window Manager. Xubuntu I have. Anything else?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> OK, now I am ready to install it... but have a small problem. Recently, the comp repair guy did not connect the DVD drive properly to the PC.  Can someone point me to a pictorial instruction set on how to remove a DVD drive from the PC then connect it again, all on an Intel 915 G MotherBoard?


I didn't exactly understand you, do you mean just connecting, how hard can it be? Its the same as any other cdrom drives.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> I didn't exactly understand you, do you mean just connecting, how hard can it be? Its the same as any other cdrom drives.


I have no idea how to connect/disconnect drives, trust me. Thats why I want help. It may be trivial, but I have *NO IDEA HOW*.

gimme a description of what to do.

I found a fat wire and a thin wire conected. the drive opens, but is not detected. My friend says that the thin one is the power cable and its connected. the fat one is the IDE cable and may not be connected properly. He told to reboot, press del to enter BIOS and try auto detect if I am sure that the drive is connected properly. How do I do that?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

erm.,Connect them, restart PC, hit del or F2, get into BIOS, check for drives...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> erm.,Connect them, restart PC, hit del or F2, get into BIOS, check for drives...


connect them... HOW? I need a pic or video describing the exact details because I don't want to screw up my PC. Forgive my n00bishness, but I know hardly anything about hardware.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 20, 2007)

Omg dude , now from where shall I get you a pic or video?! hehe I'm surprised you never connected it before, maybe you can ask some real friend or colleague nearby to drop by, or wait till someone here gives you a walkthrough or try google.

And you can't screw up the entire PC coz of just a drive, if not connected properly, it just won't be detected. That's all.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> Omg dude , now from where shall I get you a pic or video?! hehe I'm surprised you never connected it before, maybe you can ask some real friend or colleague nearby to drop by, or wait till someone here gives you a walkthrough or try google.
> 
> And you can't screw up the entire PC coz of just a drive, if not connected properly, it just won't be detected. That's all.


What if I pull out a wire too rashly and something breaks? My dad will be all over me...

I am a Hardware n00b. I agree to it. But Softwares, I am never a n00b.

The problem with the guys around me is simple: most are tech n00bs. The one guy I know well is a hardcore windows fanboy who spends more time insulting Ubuntu than anything else, and I hate to be pissed in such an important situation.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 20, 2007)

Why not ask your dad to do it?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

New Problem:

this happened 5 hours ago:

I went to the synaptic package manager
I searched for Pulse
I installed the PulseAudio package for ubuntu
I also installed the one which replaces ESD with PulseAudio
Now ESD is removed fully
I can't hear any sound from my system ecept the starting user name drums
I totally screwed up, IMO
I need a solution, and fast.



			
				Hitboxx said:
			
		

> Why not ask your dad to do it?


 He is a cyber n00b. He is from the old era full of mathematicians and Kabaddi players.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 20, 2007)

Easy, nothing is screwed, probably you didn't install all the required components or just mis-configured something. Erk..I'm not on my Linux PC right now, Dad's sleeping in that room, didn't want to disturb him, using his Windows laptop, can't this wait till morning? I'd have checked the packages and notified you..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> Easy, nothing is screwed, probably you didn't install all the required components or just mis-configured something. Erk..I'm not on my Linux PC right now, Dad's sleeping in that room, didn't want to disturb him, using his Windows laptop, can't this wait till morning? I'd have checked the packages and notified you..


this, along with a buggy X Video driver, along with purring and cracking noises when I create a particularly beautifull track with hydrogen, has made me concider going for a reinstall. But That's also out of question due to the drive being screwed up.


PS: why do you keep Linux in PC and Windows in Laptop? It should be the other way, because you can still game comfortably on a PC, while a LinBook is your ultimate choice for stable and portable glory.(thats if you can't afford MacBooks and AlienWares)


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 20, 2007)

PS: I dual-boot on my PC, yes gaming, didn't you notice my CoD4 thread? 

He's here for some work for 2 days and the laptop uses Airtel usb-modem. So I didn't want to mess with it right now. Maybe when he's free and I'm free, I'll give a shot on the laptop.

Edit: Anyways it seems we're going offtopic, catch you in the morning and see what can I do.^^


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> PS: I dual-boot on my PC, yes gaming, didn't you notice my CoD4 thread?
> 
> He's here for some work for 2 days and the laptop uses Airtel usb-modem. So I didn't want to mess with it right now. Maybe when he's free and I'm free, I'll give a shot on the laptop.


same is the case with my dad. He comes here only on weekends and holidays. But on HIS lappy, he runs win xp sp2, and he doesn't even know to so some simple OS tasks not a part of his profession.

 I would never advice anyone to install linux on a machine thats used by a linux n00b, so if your dad falls in that catogary, don't ever harass him with linux, unless you teach him to use it first. The last thing you want is to serve as a technical support for your dad at all odd times. Being in his shoes will also be no better.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

*cough* *cough*

So nobody knows how to get that sound fixed?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

^dude have pulse audio working well on debian sid.if all fails,you have to edit /etc/default/pulseaudio and set to 1.

I think u have pulse audio running.u have to just go to meny system>preferences>sound:
read below:


			
				/etc/default/pulseaudio said:
			
		

> The
> # recommend way to run PulseAudio is as a per-session daemon. For GNOME
> # sessions you can install pulseaudio-esound-compat and GNOME will
> # automatically start PulseAudio on login (if ESD is enabled in
> ...



now make a file as:

```
gksudo gedit /etc/asound.conf
```
with below content.*CHANGE "PRAKASH" TO YOUR USERNAME IN GUTSY!!! *


```
# Part I directly from ALSA Dmix Wiki

pcm.prakash { 
    type dmix
    ipc_key 1024
    slave {
        pcm "hw:0,0"     
        period_time 0
        period_size 1024
        buffer_size 8192
       #format "S32_LE"
       #periods 128
        rate 44100
    }
}

pcm.dsp0 {
    type plug
    slave.pcm "prakash"
}

# This following device can fool some applications into using pulseaudio
pcm.dsp1 {
    type plug
    slave.pcm "pulse"
}

ctl.mixer0 {
    type hw
    card 0
}


pcm.pulse {
    type pulse
}

ctl.pulse {
    type pulse
}
# Optional, set defaults

pcm.!default {
    type pulse
}

ctl.!default {
    type pulse
}
```

save the /etc/asound.conf and exit.thats all!restart ur system and see!I have attached libflashsupport.so,.la files somewhere here in OSS section for *pulse audio working with latest flashplayer9 beta which I use*

OK.I am attaching those files in this post.download,extract and as sudo move libflashsupport.so and libflashsupport.la to /usr/lib/ directory.thats all! 8)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

but I need ESD back... how can I do that?


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 21, 2007)

why the heck you installed pulse?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

^arrre...kyon bechare ko pareshan kar raha hey too 

@gotham:remove:

```
sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio pulseaudio-module-hal pulseaudio-module-x11 pulseaudio-esound-compat pulseaudio-module-jack pulseaudio-module-zeroconf pulseaudio-module-gconf pulseaudio-module-lirc pulseaudio-utils  libpulse0 libpulsecore5 libpulse-mainloop-glib0 libpulse-browse0 libpulse-dev
```
 and after removing all these,do a :

```
sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
```
and...when internet is ON:

```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libesd-alsa0 --reinstall
```
and go to system>preferences>sound menu and select enlightened sound daemon for all audio processes and enable it!
that's all


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^arrre...kyon bechare ko pareshan kar raha hey too
> 
> @gotham:remove:
> 
> ...


in the last part of reinstalling stuff, I get this:

```
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libesd-alsa0 --reinstall
Get:1 *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release.gpg [191B]            
Ign *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Translation-en_IN
Get:2 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release.gpg [191B]
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Translation-en_IN
Ign *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Translation-en_IN
Ign *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Translation-en_IN
Ign *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/multiverse Translation-en_IN
Ign *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Translation-en_IN
Get:3 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release.gpg [191B]
Get:4 *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release [50.9kB]
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/multiverse Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/universe Translation-en_IN
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release    
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release                 
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages                      
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Packages
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Packages
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
Get:5 *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Packages [103kB]
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main Packages
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Packages
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/multiverse Packages
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/universe Packages
Get:6 *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Packages [6341B]
Get:7 *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Packages [59.2kB]
Get:8 *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/multiverse Packages [6092B]
Get:9 *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Packages [59.2kB]
99% [9 Packages bzip2 0]
```
its showing the same thing for a looong time.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

try sudo iptables -F and update.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

OK, I forgot to tell, when I executed the lines indivudually(excluding the &&), I made it to the menu again. (I closed, reopened the terminal to do that)

But I still see no improvement. And yes, pulse audio responds in Audacious, so that means that nothing effective happened.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

*bump*

bump...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

if u did all the steps,then i cant find anyreason for pulse audio be there.
BTW,to retain ESD,

```
sudo apt-get install esound esound-clients libesd-alsa0
```

and remove that "in.archive.ubuntu.com" to "archive.ubuntu.com" and then sudo apt-get update.for reference,below is my Gutsy Gibbon /etc/apt/sources.list 

```
# See *help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.
#Repository List based on standard gutsy with many extra packages
# If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
# and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number):
#  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
#  gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key URL use (replace URL with the key address):
#
#  wget -q URL -O- | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key file use (replace FILE with the key file):
#
#  sudo apt-key add FILE

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
deb-src *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse

# Seveas’ packages (GPG key: 1135D466)
# GPG key-file: *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg
deb *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all
deb-src *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all

# Medibuntu - Ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy gibbon"
# GPG key-file: *packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg
deb *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
#deb-src *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free

# Debuntu Ubuntu gutsy packages
# GPG Key: *repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt
deb  *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
#deb-src *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
```


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

why should I not use the indian server?

Woohoo It Worked!


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> if u did all the steps,then i cant find anyreason for pulse audio be there.
> BTW,to retain ESD,
> 
> ```
> ...


when you installed gutsy??
& why?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

I use Debian Sid regularly and also install latest Ubuntu!  no upgrades!(as i rarely uses ubuntu  though it acts as a showpiece(compiz) for n00b linuxers  )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> I use Debian Sid regularly and also install latest Ubuntu!  no upgrades!(as i rarely uses ubuntu  though it acts as a showpiece(compiz) for n00b linuxers  )


Good, now help me on a newer project: I need to re-build my kernel, along with all the audio and video drivers. Please guide me. I am doing this because I am having problems with the graphics and the XV drivers.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

head to *kernelnewbies.org then,check for changelogs on graphics drivers for some bugfixes or support for ur card.now for compiling kernel the debian way,debian/ubuntu carries "newbieguide" u can sudo apt-get install newbieguide.
if u want,*howtoforge.com also have guides!.if u want sound support for new cards,try getting alsa-source (1.0.15?) from Ubuntu repo(sudo apt-get install alsa-source) and compile the kernel with previous kernel's /boot/config-`uname -r` .use make menuconfig or make gconfig  for menu for compiling.optimize processor options and other features.remove unwanted features*(beware without initram support and ext2/3 support built-in kernel,ur gonna have a kernel-panic with new kernel.with make-kpkg,if ur successfull,u'll get a linux-image2.6.x.*deb*
U can compile kernel easy,but make sure ur gcc version is the same as in /usr/src/kernel-source/Documentaion/Changes file.if u got gcc-4.x,sudo apt-get install gcc-3.x and symlink forcibly(ln -sf) to /usr/bin/gcc also u may like to have update-alternatives(CLI) or galternatives installed for ease!best of Lux!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2007)

^^unless you format your text, I will have to cancel my plan out of fear


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 26, 2007)

Naya Questions:

1. Why can't I unmount windows partitions via right click unmount?
2. How can I disable automount of certain partitions?
3. How can I re-enable the same?
4. How do I install Kubuntu and Xubuntu in Ubuntu?
5. While installing Kaffine, I saw apt-get downloading KDE files. So does that mean I have KDE ?
6. Where can I buy Distro DVDs/CDs in bangalore With Artwork for a low cost?


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 26, 2007)

1.Perhaps due to permissions.
Unmount needs root permissions to work AFAIK.

2.By removing the corresponding entry in /etc/fstab.

3.By adding the removed entry 

4.Select KDE and Xfce for install in Synaptic.
You can then choose which environment to login to at the login screen under Session.

5.No.It means you have some dependencies of KDE needed for kaffiene to run.

6.If you find out, lemme know too 

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 26, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Naya Questions:
> 
> 1. Why can't I unmount windows partitions via right click unmount?



perphas permission issues, try 

```
chmod 755 <mount point>
```



> 2. How can I disable automount of certain partitions?
> 3. How can I re-enable the same?


remove & add their entry from /etc/fstab file



> 4. How do I install Kubuntu and Xubuntu in Ubuntu?


 install KDE desktop Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment​


> 5. While installing Kaffine, I saw apt-get downloading KDE files. So does that mean I have KDE ?



no it will install a few KDE libs, nessary for running Kaffine


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 27, 2007)

Is there a grapphical tool to handle mount/automount ? I mean one which asks you to enter root password then does stuff for you.

And as for the Distro Discs, I noticed that Linux For You had a version of the mag sans the discs and it costed Rs. 25 less. So will this mean(hopefully) that I can buy artworked distro discs for Rs. 25?

And I am concidering going for a Colour LightScribe DVD Writer to do the artworking(or use my friend's). How much does a LightScribe DVD cost in bangalore? Where can I buy pne?


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 27, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Is there a grapphical tool to handle mount/automount ? I mean one which asks you to enter root password then does stuff for you.



well Udev & HAL does this job, but why you need the tool for it?
just Umount the vol when you wish, remove & reconnect to mount again


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2007)

Can someone give me a good explanation on using the terminal and navigating within it and doing basic actions like cut/paste, copy, move, creating directories, etc?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

wikibooks may have some good intro book.
OK.download and read below pdf(is small!):
*vic.gedris.org/Manual-ShellIntro/1.2/ShellIntro.pdf
^very nice for any users.
Also,
*linux.org.mt/article/terminal


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

OK, thanks.


Anyway, I still haven't figured out a good downloader software for linux. I need it to download RSTP, MMS, FTP and HTTPS links along with HTTP.

eMule, Metalink, Magnet Link, Bit Torrent and GNUtella support are also nice.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

^gftp?,d4x ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

praka123 said:


> ^gftp?,d4x ?


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/realmad.gifDon't ever prescribe that bull$hit to anyone.
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gifDownloader for X... uska X karadoonga

Whats the point of a download manager that hardly supports downloads?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 31, 2007)

Try urlgfe,Its very light.

Regards,
ray


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

*Intel Driver Installation*

I tried to install the intel driver for linux for the 915G motherboard, and I got an error. Here is the log file:

```
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0 modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
  CC [M]  /home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0/backend.o
/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0/backend.c:69: error: conflicting types for ‘agp_backend_acquire’
include/linux/agp_backend.h:110: error: previous declaration of ‘agp_backend_acquire’ was here
/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0/backend.c:77: error: conflicting types for ‘agp_backend_acquire’
include/linux/agp_backend.h:110: error: previous declaration of ‘agp_backend_acquire’ was here
/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0/backend.c:89: error: conflicting types for ‘agp_backend_release’
include/linux/agp_backend.h:111: error: previous declaration of ‘agp_backend_release’ was here
/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0/backend.c:93: error: conflicting types for ‘agp_backend_release’
include/linux/agp_backend.h:111: error: previous declaration of ‘agp_backend_release’ was here
/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0/backend.c:220: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘drm_agp’
/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0/backend.c: In function ‘agp_add_bridge’:
/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0/backend.c:281: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘inter_module_register’
/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0/backend.c:281: error: ‘drm_agp’ undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0/backend.c:281: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0/backend.c:281: error: for each function it appears in.)
/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0/backend.c: In function ‘agp_remove_bridge’:
/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0/backend.c:301: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘inter_module_unregister’
make[2]: *** [/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0/backend.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [_module_/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/agpgart-2.0] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
make: *** [default] Error 2
make -f Makefile.linux DRM_MODULES=gdg.ko modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/drm'
+ ln -s Makefile.linux Makefile
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build  SUBDIRS=`pwd` DRMSRCDIR=`pwd` modules
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
rm: cannot remove `/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/drm/.tmp_versions/CVS': Is a directory
make[2]: *** [crmodverdir] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/gautham/Desktop/dripkg/drm'
make: *** [gdg.ko] Error 2
```


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 31, 2007)

Two Questions.

1.Why did u try install the intel driver when the foss one works great?

2.Why did u install it from source,when you could've gotten a package.

Try read this might help:
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391105

Regards,
ray


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

@gowthamRI is already with xorg drivers and there is absolutely no change if u try to do that!also compiling DRI modules is not that easy!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

But OpenArena tells me that hardware acceleration is disabled.


```
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ openarena
[: 30: ==: unexpected operator
ioQ3 1.33+oa linux-i386 Feb  5 2007
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
/home/gautham/.openarena/baseoa
/usr/share/games/openarena/baseoa/pak6-misc.pk3 (96 files)
/usr/share/games/openarena/baseoa/pak5-TA.pk3 (7 files)
/usr/share/games/openarena/baseoa/pak4-textures.pk3 (932 files)
/usr/share/games/openarena/baseoa/pak2-players.pk3 (187 files)
/usr/share/games/openarena/baseoa/pak1-maps.pk3 (25 files)
/usr/share/games/openarena/baseoa/pak0.pk3 (748 files)
/usr/share/games/openarena/baseoa
/usr/lib/games/openarena/baseoa

----------------------
1995 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec q3config.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
QKEY found.
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----

------- Input Initialization -------
Joystick is not active.
------------------------------------
...loading libGL.so.1:
Calling SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO)...
SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO) passed.
Initializing OpenGL display
...setting mode 3: 640 480
SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 16 depth, 0 stencil display.
GL_RENDERER: Mesa GLX Indirect


***********************************************************
 You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!   
 Driver DLL used: libGL.so.1
 If this is intentional, add
       "+set r_allowSoftwareGL 1"
 to the command line when starting the game.
***********************************************************
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
-----------------------
Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
```

Please tell me if my xubuntu-desktop install went well:
I could only copy a part of the output:

```
B]
Get:11 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main abiword-plugins 2.4.6-1.1ubuntu2 [664kB]
Get:12 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libanthy0 7900-3build1 [114kB] 
Get:13 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main anthy 7900-3build1 [3064kB]    
Get:14 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main gnumeric-common 1.7.8-0ubuntu1 [265kB]
Get:15 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libgoffice-gtk-0-3 0.3.7-0ubuntu1 [630kB]
Get:16 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main gnumeric-gtk 1.7.8-0ubuntu1 [1982kB]
Get:17 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main gqview 2.0.1-1ubuntu2 [467kB]  
Get:18 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-icon-theme 4.4.0-0ubuntu1 [2121kB]
Get:19 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main gtk2-engines-xfce 2.4.0-0ubuntu1 [42.8kB]
Get:20 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main python-cups 1.9.19-0ubuntu1 [60.1kB]
Get:21 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main system-config-printer 0.7.62-0ubuntu1 [110kB]
Get:22 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main hal-cups-utils 0.6.5-0ubuntu2 [10.6kB]
Get:23 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libchewing3-data 0.3.0-1 [2821kB]
Get:24 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libchewing3 0.3.0-1 [33.3kB]   
Get:25 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libxfce4util4 4.4.0-0ubuntu3 [34.7kB]
Get:26 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libxfce4mcs-client3 4.4.0-0ubuntu2 [13.5kB]
Get:27 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libxfce4mcs-manager3 4.4.0-0ubuntu2 [16.6kB]
Get:28 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libxfcegui4-4 4.4.0-0ubuntu2 [234kB]
Get:29 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libexo-0.3-0 0.3.2-0ubuntu2 [511kB]
Get:30 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libglib2.0-data 2.12.11-0ubuntu1 [968B]
Get:31 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libjpeg-progs 6b-13 [77.1kB]   
Get:32 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libthunar-vfs-1-2 0.8.0-0ubuntu6 [233kB]
Get:33 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main mousepad 0.2.12-0ubuntu1 [40.2kB]
Get:34 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-panel 4.4.0-0ubuntu1 [393kB]
Get:35 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main orage 4.4.0-0ubuntu1 [976kB]   
Get:36 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main python-exo 0.3.2-0ubuntu2 [79.7kB]
Get:37 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main scim-anthy 1.2.1-1build1 [802kB]
Get:38 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main scim-chewing 0.3.1-1ubuntu4 [60.0kB]
Get:39 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main scim-hangul 0.2.2-1ubuntu2 [182kB]
Get:40 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main scim-pinyin 0.5.91-0ubuntu7 [2264kB]
Get:41 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main thunar 0.8.0-0ubuntu6 [367kB]  
Get:42 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xarchiver 0.4.6-0ubuntu2 [286kB]
Get:43 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main thunar-archive-plugin 0.2.2-0ubuntu2 [19.4kB]
Get:44 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main thunar-doc 0.8.0-0ubuntu6 [4394kB]
Get:45 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main thunar-media-tags-plugin 0.1.2-0ubuntu2 [21.3kB]
Get:46 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main thunar-volman-plugin 0.1.2-0ubuntu2 [48.3kB]
Get:47 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfburn 0.2.0-0ubuntu2 [83.0kB] 
Get:48 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-appfinder 4.4.0-0ubuntu1 [239kB]
Get:49 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-battery-plugin 0.5.0-0ubuntu1 [32.2kB]
Get:50 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-clipman-plugin 2:0.8.0-0ubuntu1 [21.4kB]
Get:51 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-cpugraph-plugin 0.3.0-0ubuntu5 [16.4kB]
Get:52 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-dict-plugin 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 [28.6kB]
Get:53 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-fsguard-plugin 0.3.0-1ubuntu2 [15.0kB]
Get:54 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-mailwatch-plugin 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 [325kB]
Get:55 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-mcs-manager 4.4.0-0ubuntu1 [358kB]
Get:56 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-mcs-plugins 4.4.0-0ubuntu5 [539kB]
Get:57 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-mixer-alsa 1:4.4.0-0ubuntu1 [68.3kB]
Get:58 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-mixer 1:4.4.0-0ubuntu1 [134kB]
Get:59 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-mount-plugin 0.4.8-0ubuntu1 [32.9kB]
Get:60 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-netload-plugin 0.4.0-0ubuntu6 [19.6kB]
Get:61 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-notes-plugin 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 [29.2kB]
Get:62 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin 1.9.2-1ubuntu1 [19.4kB]
Get:63 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-screenshooter-plugin 1.0.0-0ubuntu7 [14.4kB]
Get:64 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-session 4.4.0-0ubuntu3 [717kB]
Get:65 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin 0.4.2-1ubuntu2 [9558B]
Get:66 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-systemload-plugin 1:0.4.2-0ubuntu1 [17.7kB]
Get:67 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-taskmanager 0.4.0~rc2-2ubuntu1 [14.4kB]
Get:68 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main xfce4-terminal 0.2.6-0ubuntu3.1 [1009kB]
Get:69 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-utils 4.4.0-0ubuntu1 [311kB]
Get:70 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-verve-plugin 0.3.5-0ubuntu1 [23.6kB]
Get:71 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-weather-plugin 0.5.99.1-2ubuntu2 [314kB]
Get:72 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfce4-xkb-plugin 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 [58.8kB]
Get:73 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfdesktop4 4.4.0-0ubuntu3 [2598kB]
Get:74 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfprint4 4.4.0-0ubuntu1 [507kB]
Get:75 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfwm4 4.4.0-0ubuntu2 [1272kB]  
Get:76 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xfwm4-themes 4.4.0-0ubuntu1 [589kB]
Get:77 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main xscreensaver 4.24-5ubuntu2.1 [284kB]
Get:78 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xubuntu-artwork-usplash 0.13 [70.0kB]
Get:79 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xubuntu-default-settings 0.26 [2262kB]
Get:80 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xubuntu-desktop 2.29 [11.3kB]  
Get:81 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main xubuntu-docs 7.03.1 [810kB]    
Fetched 43.2MB in 5m4s (142kB/s)                                               
Extracting templates from packages: 100%
Preconfiguring packages ...
dpkg: libgoffice-0-3: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you request:
 gcu-bin depends on libgoffice-0-3 (>= 0.3.5) | libgoffice-gtk-0-3 (>= 0.3.5); however:
  Package libgoffice-0-3 is to be removed.
  Package libgoffice-gtk-0-3 is not installed.
 libgcu0 depends on libgoffice-0-3 (>= 0.3.5) | libgoffice-gtk-0-3 (>= 0.3.5); however:
  Package libgoffice-0-3 is to be removed.
  Package libgoffice-gtk-0-3 is not installed.
(Reading database ... 139223 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing libgoffice-0-3 ...
Selecting previously deselected package vim-runtime.
(Reading database ... 139157 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking vim-runtime (from .../vim-runtime_1%3a7.0-164+1ubuntu7.2_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libaiksaurus-1.2-data.
Unpacking libaiksaurus-1.2-data (from .../libaiksaurus-1.2-data_1.2.1+dev-0.12-3build1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a.
Unpacking libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a (from .../libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a_1.2.1+dev-0.12-3build1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-0c2a.
Unpacking libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-0c2a (from .../libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-0c2a_1.2.1+dev-0.12-3build1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libgdome2-0.
Unpacking libgdome2-0 (from .../libgdome2-0_0.8.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a.
Unpacking libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a (from .../libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a_0.2.4-3build1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libt1-5.
Unpacking libt1-5 (from .../libt1-5_5.1.0-2ubuntu0.7.04.1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libgtkmathview0c2a.
Unpacking libgtkmathview0c2a (from .../libgtkmathview0c2a_0.7.7-1build1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libots0.
Unpacking libots0 (from .../libots0_0.4.2+cvs.2004.02.20-1.1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libwpd-stream8c2a.
Unpacking libwpd-stream8c2a (from .../libwpd-stream8c2a_0.8.9-1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package abiword-plugins.
Unpacking abiword-plugins (from .../abiword-plugins_2.4.6-1.1ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Adding `diversion of /usr/share/application-registry/abiword.applications to /usr/share/application-registry/abiword.applications.no-plugins by abiword-plugins'
Adding `diversion of /usr/share/mime-info/abiword.keys to /usr/share/mime-info/abiword.keys.no-plugins by abiword-plugins'
Adding `diversion of /usr/share/mime-info/abiword.mime to /usr/share/mime-info/abiword.mime.no-plugins by abiword-plugins'
Adding `diversion of /usr/share/applications/abiword.desktop to /usr/share/applications/abiword.desktop.no-plugins by abiword-plugins'
Selecting previously deselected package libanthy0.
Unpacking libanthy0 (from .../libanthy0_7900-3build1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package anthy.
Unpacking anthy (from .../anthy_7900-3build1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gnumeric-common.
Unpacking gnumeric-common (from .../gnumeric-common_1.7.8-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libgoffice-gtk-0-3.
Unpacking libgoffice-gtk-0-3 (from .../libgoffice-gtk-0-3_0.3.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gnumeric-gtk.
Unpacking gnumeric-gtk (from .../gnumeric-gtk_1.7.8-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gqview.
Unpacking gqview (from .../gqview_2.0.1-1ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-icon-theme.
Unpacking xfce4-icon-theme (from .../xfce4-icon-theme_4.4.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gtk2-engines-xfce.
Unpacking gtk2-engines-xfce (from .../gtk2-engines-xfce_2.4.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package python-cups.
Unpacking python-cups (from .../python-cups_1.9.19-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package system-config-printer.
Unpacking system-config-printer (from .../system-config-printer_0.7.62-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package hal-cups-utils.
Unpacking hal-cups-utils (from .../hal-cups-utils_0.6.5-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libchewing3-data.
Unpacking libchewing3-data (from .../libchewing3-data_0.3.0-1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libchewing3.
Unpacking libchewing3 (from .../libchewing3_0.3.0-1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxfce4util4.
Unpacking libxfce4util4 (from .../libxfce4util4_4.4.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxfce4mcs-client3.
Unpacking libxfce4mcs-client3 (from .../libxfce4mcs-client3_4.4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxfce4mcs-manager3.
Unpacking libxfce4mcs-manager3 (from .../libxfce4mcs-manager3_4.4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxfcegui4-4.
Unpacking libxfcegui4-4 (from .../libxfcegui4-4_4.4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libexo-0.3-0.
Unpacking libexo-0.3-0 (from .../libexo-0.3-0_0.3.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libglib2.0-data.
Unpacking libglib2.0-data (from .../libglib2.0-data_2.12.11-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libjpeg-progs.
Unpacking libjpeg-progs (from .../libjpeg-progs_6b-13_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libthunar-vfs-1-2.
Unpacking libthunar-vfs-1-2 (from .../libthunar-vfs-1-2_0.8.0-0ubuntu6_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package mousepad.
Unpacking mousepad (from .../mousepad_0.2.12-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-panel.
Unpacking xfce4-panel (from .../xfce4-panel_4.4.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package orage.
Unpacking orage (from .../orage_4.4.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package python-exo.
Unpacking python-exo (from .../python-exo_0.3.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package scim-anthy.
Unpacking scim-anthy (from .../scim-anthy_1.2.1-1build1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package scim-chewing.
Unpacking scim-chewing (from .../scim-chewing_0.3.1-1ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package scim-hangul.
Unpacking scim-hangul (from .../scim-hangul_0.2.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package scim-pinyin.
Unpacking scim-pinyin (from .../scim-pinyin_0.5.91-0ubuntu7_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package thunar.
Unpacking thunar (from .../thunar_0.8.0-0ubuntu6_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xarchiver.
Unpacking xarchiver (from .../xarchiver_0.4.6-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package thunar-archive-plugin.
Unpacking thunar-archive-plugin (from .../thunar-archive-plugin_0.2.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package thunar-doc.
Unpacking thunar-doc (from .../thunar-doc_0.8.0-0ubuntu6_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package thunar-media-tags-plugin.
Unpacking thunar-media-tags-plugin (from .../thunar-media-tags-plugin_0.1.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package thunar-volman-plugin.
Unpacking thunar-volman-plugin (from .../thunar-volman-plugin_0.1.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfburn.
Unpacking xfburn (from .../xfburn_0.2.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-appfinder.
Unpacking xfce4-appfinder (from .../xfce4-appfinder_4.4.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-battery-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-battery-plugin (from .../xfce4-battery-plugin_0.5.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-clipman-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-clipman-plugin (from .../xfce4-clipman-plugin_2%3a0.8.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-cpugraph-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-cpugraph-plugin (from .../xfce4-cpugraph-plugin_0.3.0-0ubuntu5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-dict-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-dict-plugin (from .../xfce4-dict-plugin_0.2.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-fsguard-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-fsguard-plugin (from .../xfce4-fsguard-plugin_0.3.0-1ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-mailwatch-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-mailwatch-plugin (from .../xfce4-mailwatch-plugin_1.0.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-mcs-manager.
Unpacking xfce4-mcs-manager (from .../xfce4-mcs-manager_4.4.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-mcs-plugins.
Unpacking xfce4-mcs-plugins (from .../xfce4-mcs-plugins_4.4.0-0ubuntu5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-mixer-alsa.
Unpacking xfce4-mixer-alsa (from .../xfce4-mixer-alsa_1%3a4.4.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-mixer.
Unpacking xfce4-mixer (from .../xfce4-mixer_1%3a4.4.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-mount-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-mount-plugin (from .../xfce4-mount-plugin_0.4.8-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-netload-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-netload-plugin (from .../xfce4-netload-plugin_0.4.0-0ubuntu6_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-notes-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-notes-plugin (from .../xfce4-notes-plugin_1.4.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin (from .../xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin_1.9.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-screenshooter-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-screenshooter-plugin (from .../xfce4-screenshooter-plugin_1.0.0-0ubuntu7_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-session.
Unpacking xfce4-session (from .../xfce4-session_4.4.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin (from .../xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin_0.4.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-systemload-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-systemload-plugin (from .../xfce4-systemload-plugin_1%3a0.4.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-taskmanager.
Unpacking xfce4-taskmanager (from .../xfce4-taskmanager_0.4.0~rc2-2ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-terminal.
Unpacking xfce4-terminal (from .../xfce4-terminal_0.2.6-0ubuntu3.1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-utils.
Unpacking xfce4-utils (from .../xfce4-utils_4.4.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-verve-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-verve-plugin (from .../xfce4-verve-plugin_0.3.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-weather-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-weather-plugin (from .../xfce4-weather-plugin_0.5.99.1-2ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfce4-xkb-plugin.
Unpacking xfce4-xkb-plugin (from .../xfce4-xkb-plugin_0.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfdesktop4.
Unpacking xfdesktop4 (from .../xfdesktop4_4.4.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfprint4.
Unpacking xfprint4 (from .../xfprint4_4.4.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfwm4.
Unpacking xfwm4 (from .../xfwm4_4.4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xfwm4-themes.
Unpacking xfwm4-themes (from .../xfwm4-themes_4.4.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xscreensaver.
Unpacking xscreensaver (from .../xscreensaver_4.24-5ubuntu2.1_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xubuntu-artwork-usplash.
Unpacking xubuntu-artwork-usplash (from .../xubuntu-artwork-usplash_0.13_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xubuntu-default-settings.
Unpacking xubuntu-default-settings (from .../xubuntu-default-settings_0.26_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xubuntu-desktop.
Unpacking xubuntu-desktop (from .../xubuntu-desktop_2.29_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package xubuntu-docs.
Unpacking xubuntu-docs (from .../xubuntu-docs_7.03.1_all.deb) ...
Setting up vim-runtime (7.0-164+1ubuntu7.2) ...
Processing /usr/share/vim/addons/doc

Setting up libaiksaurus-1.2-data (1.2.1+dev-0.12-3build1) ...
Setting up libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a (1.2.1+dev-0.12-3build1) ...
Setting up libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-0c2a (1.2.1+dev-0.12-3build1) ...
Setting up libgdome2-0 (0.8.1-1ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a (0.2.4-3build1) ...

Setting up libt1-5 (5.1.0-2ubuntu0.7.04.1) ...

Setting up libgtkmathview0c2a (0.7.7-1build1) ...

Setting up libots0 (0.4.2+cvs.2004.02.20-1.1) ...

Setting up libwpd-stream8c2a (0.8.9-1) ...

Setting up abiword-plugins (2.4.6-1.1ubuntu2) ...

Setting up libanthy0 (7900-3build1) ...

Setting up anthy (7900-3build1) ...
Updating anthy.dic...file name prefix=[./] you can change this by -p option.
  copying .///mkworddic/anthy.wdic (word_dic)
  copying .///depgraph/anthy.dep (dep_dic)
  copying .///mkmatrix/matrix (matrix)
/usr/bin/mkfiledic done.
done.

Setting up gnumeric-common (1.7.8-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libgoffice-gtk-0-3 (0.3.7-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up gqview (2.0.1-1ubuntu2) ...

Setting up xfce4-icon-theme (4.4.0-0ubuntu1) ...
Setting up gtk2-engines-xfce (2.4.0-0ubuntu1) ...
Setting up python-cups (1.9.19-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up system-config-printer (0.7.62-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up hal-cups-utils (0.6.5-0ubuntu2) ...
Setting up libchewing3-data (0.3.0-1) ...
Setting up libchewing3 (0.3.0-1) ...

Setting up libxfce4util4 (4.4.0-0ubuntu3) ...

Setting up libxfce4mcs-client3 (4.4.0-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up libxfce4mcs-manager3 (4.4.0-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up libxfcegui4-4 (4.4.0-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up libexo-0.3-0 (0.3.2-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up libglib2.0-data (2.12.11-0ubuntu1) ...
Setting up libjpeg-progs (6b-13) ...
Setting up libthunar-vfs-1-2 (0.8.0-0ubuntu6) ...

Setting up mousepad (0.2.12-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up xfce4-panel (4.4.0-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up orage (4.4.0-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up python-exo (0.3.2-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up scim-anthy (1.2.1-1build1) ...
Setting up scim-chewing (0.3.1-1ubuntu4) ...

Setting up scim-hangul (0.2.2-1ubuntu2) ...

Setting up scim-pinyin (0.5.91-0ubuntu7) ...

Setting up thunar (0.8.0-0ubuntu6) ...

Setting up xarchiver (0.4.6-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up thunar-archive-plugin (0.2.2-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up thunar-doc (0.8.0-0ubuntu6) ...

Setting up thunar-media-tags-plugin (0.1.2-0ubuntu2) ...
Setting up thunar-volman-plugin (0.1.2-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up xfburn (0.2.0-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up xfce4-appfinder (4.4.0-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up xfce4-battery-plugin (0.5.0-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up xfce4-clipman-plugin (0.8.0-0ubuntu1) ...
Setting up xfce4-cpugraph-plugin (0.3.0-0ubuntu5) ...
Setting up xfce4-dict-plugin (0.2.1-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up xfce4-fsguard-plugin (0.3.0-1ubuntu2) ...
Setting up xfce4-mailwatch-plugin (1.0.1-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up xfce4-mcs-manager (4.4.0-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up xfce4-mcs-plugins (4.4.0-0ubuntu5) ...

Setting up xfce4-mount-plugin (0.4.8-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up xfce4-netload-plugin (0.4.0-0ubuntu6) ...
Setting up xfce4-notes-plugin (1.4.1-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin (1.9.2-1ubuntu1) ...
Setting up xfce4-screenshooter-plugin (1.0.0-0ubuntu7) ...

Setting up xfce4-session (4.4.0-0ubuntu3) ...

Setting up xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin (0.4.2-1ubuntu2) ...
Setting up xfce4-systemload-plugin (0.4.2-0ubuntu1) ...
Setting up xfce4-taskmanager (0.4.0~rc2-2ubuntu1) ...
Setting up xfce4-terminal (0.2.6-0ubuntu3.1) ...

Setting up xfce4-utils (4.4.0-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up xfce4-verve-plugin (0.3.5-0ubuntu1) ...
Setting up xfce4-weather-plugin (0.5.99.1-2ubuntu2) ...

Setting up xfce4-xkb-plugin (0.4.3-0ubuntu1) ...
Setting up xfdesktop4 (4.4.0-0ubuntu3) ...

Setting up xfprint4 (4.4.0-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up xfwm4 (4.4.0-0ubuntu2) ...

Setting up xfwm4-themes (4.4.0-0ubuntu1) ...
Setting up xscreensaver (4.24-5ubuntu2.1) ...

Setting up xubuntu-artwork-usplash (0.13) ...
update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic

Setting up xubuntu-default-settings (0.26) ...

Setting up xubuntu-docs (7.03.1) ...

Setting up gnumeric-gtk (1.7.8-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up xfce4-mixer-alsa (4.4.0-0ubuntu1) ...
Setting up xubuntu-desktop (2.29) ...
Setting up xfce4-mixer (4.4.0-0ubuntu1) ...
```


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

DRI!verify 3D support by opening a terminal and seeing the o/p:
"glxinfo |grep direct" if the answer is YES,u have not much there to tweak!..
and ur Xfce install went smooth...but remove that *in*.archive in sources.list to archive.ubuntu.com/.....Hope it solves!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

^^

```
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
  Serial number of failed request:  16
  Current serial number in output stream:  17
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ glxinfo grep direct
Unknown option `grep'
Usage: glxinfo [-v] [-t] [-h] [-i] [-b] [-display <dname>]
        -v: Print visuals info in verbose form.
        -t: Print verbose table.
        -display <dname>: Print GLX visuals on specified server.
        -h: This information.
        -i: Force an indirect rendering context.
        -b: Find the 'best' visual and print it's number.
        -l: Print interesting OpenGL limits.
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ glxinfo |grep direct
X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
  Serial number of failed request:  16
  Current serial number in output stream:  17
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$
```


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 2, 2008)

bump

I am very dissatisfied with the default archieve manager. It lacks advanced features, you can't set compression level, you can't extract archives in unconventional formats like .docx, .odt, .bin, .nrg, .exe, etc.

So Please suggest me something good. I want all features of AlZip for windows and 7Zip for Windows.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

hmm.....can u attach ur xorg.conf?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> hmm.....can u attach ur xorg.conf?


where is it found?

and btw, gxine says XV module isn't present... 

anyway, I think I will install Gutsy Gibbon now. But I also want to try Fedora 8 "Werewolf".

do you think Upgrade with distro disc is advicable for ubuntu now?

and I have ISOs of MiNT 4.0 and Xubuntu 7.10. Should I try them or install the Gutsy DVD?

And a more casual question: I am currently freeing up HDD space. Should I keep the Xubuntu & mint ISOs burnt to CDs or as image files in a DVD? Is it worth burning them and wasting money on CD when I already have Gutsy DVD burnt with me ?

Source: places>search *xorg.conf*

```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf(5) manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    # path to defoma fonts
    FontPath    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load    "i2c"
    Load    "bitmap"
    Load    "ddc"
    Load    "dri"
    Load    "extmod"
    Load    "freetype"
    Load    "glx"
    Load    "int10"
    Load    "vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us,in"
    Option        "XkbVariant"    ","
    Option        "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol"        "ImPS/2"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping"        "4 5"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"        "stylus"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"        # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "eraser"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"        "eraser"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"        # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "cursor"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"        "cursor"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"        # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Generic Video Card"
    Driver        "vesa"
    BusID        "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Generic Monitor"
    Option        "DPMS"
    HorizSync    28-51
    VertRefresh    43-60
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "Generic Video Card"
    Monitor        "Generic Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        1
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        4
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        8
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        15
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        16
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        24
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
    Screen        "Default Screen"
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
    InputDevice     "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice     "cursor"    "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice     "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Mode    0666
EndSection
```


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

^arrey!gautham ur using VESA driver!thats why all this mess!
edit ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit section "device" and in place of "vesa" enter "i810" for old ubuntus and for latest gutsy enter, "intel" save and reboot or open a terminal and do a  "sudo telinit 1" and then in runlevel1 press CTRL+D to have the system boots normally!

Also,if ur monitor is not displaying edges correctly,google for ur monitor model and get its Horiz and Ver Freq and manually enter!and if u have a LCD display,u need to enable SUB-PIXEL RENDERING!
if u want to control more,than a casual user in debian or ubuntu,do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf" and select "medium".now proceed!
also,it is worth to read "newbiedoc" in debian or ubuntu(u can apt-get install newbiedoc  )

open synaptic and make sure u have installed libgl1-mesa-glx ;also,if u have tried to install some graphics driver via compiling from source,mark for reinstallation,libgl1-mesa-dri,libgl1-mesa-glx,mesa-utils,xserver-xorg-video-i810 or xserver-xorg-video-intel depends on ur intel mobo gfx!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 2, 2008)

Prakash, you are awssome. I don't know what I can do withput you. I solved EVERY major problem thanks to you. I don't know how I can repay you. If M$ has MVP award, you must get Red Hat's CLE(certified linux engineer) award.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

@gautham:this first few months look of Linux File System as "what a mess" will be solved if u know how Linux/Unix Arranges different directories for different purposes for eg: /etc/ contains config files  /etc/X11 for X./var for storage /usr/ for binaries and docs etc /srv/ for a server...and goes on.Just google for  Linux File System structure .and u'll be at ease!


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 2, 2008)

there is the GUI tool to edit xorg.conf in gutsy, where is it?
i can't find it, btw editing text is more easy still wanted to know where the tool has been placed.


[edit]
found it, its named is displayconfig-gtk, and it can be lauchached by


```
gksu displayconfig-gtk
```
and also _system>Adminstration>Screens & graphics_


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 5, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> there is the GUI tool to edit xorg.conf in gutsy, where is it?
> i can't find it, btw editing text is more easy still wanted to know where the tool has been placed.
> 
> 
> ...


is it available 4 feisty?


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> is it available 4 feisty?


Nope.Introduced in Gutsy.You can use Xorg-edit though.Haven't tried it since Gutsy doesn't need it.

@gary: displayconfig-gtk can only be used to edit display settings.What about input devices and others.??


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 6, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Nope.Introduced in Gutsy.You can use Xorg-edit though.Haven't tried it since Gutsy doesn't need it.
> 
> @gary: displayconfig-gtk can only be used to edit display settings.What about input devices and others.??


by input devices you meant, mouse & keyboard?
for that check _gnome-keyboard-properties_
_gnome-mouse-properties_


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

can anyone tell me how I can set the resolution right for my monitor ? After enabling intel drivers, prakash had mentioned something about going to the manufacturer's website to get information on the screen size. But how ?
I have an Acer AC713 17" Big Bulging Screen CRT Monitor.
There are black bars of different sizes in the upper, lower, right and left regions.
How do I correct it ?
Whats the correct procedure for it ?(perhaps editing x.org configuration file ?)

Another Problem:
I need a good download Manager for Linux.
By good I men excellent.
One that does not show 400 errors, 404 errors, for every download having a complex link.
One doesn't download php files instead of mp3 files, etc. 
One that can handle huge downloads and not hang near the end of the download.
One that supports downloading from HTTP, RSTP, MMS, HTTPS and FTP.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

@gautham:I found ur monitor's horizontal and vertical frequencies in a google cache of manufacturer's site:
*209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:PJUq...ac713.htm+Acer+AC713&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=in
and
*www.acernotebooks.co.uk/Acer_AC713_17_Inch_CRT_Screen_ES.C0408.010/version.asp
you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf section "monitor" to look as below.if the system detected the frequencies,then fine.

```
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "AC713"
        HorizSync       [B][U]30.0-72.0[/U][/B]
        VertRefresh     [B][U]50.0-160.0[/U][/B]
        Option          "DPMS"
EndSection
```
save this and do a "sudo telinit 1" and when reached runlevel 1,press CTRL+D to have the system booting to normal.
always useful for hw detection if u install "read-edid" package.anyways,now u dont need as u got the details.

aah!download manager?the one i can say is wget in CLI  or may be gwget.
and GTransferManager


> Description: Multiple files transfer manager
> GTransferManager allows the user to retrieve multiple files from the web.
> These files can be retrieved in multiple parts and each part retrieved on a
> separate session that the user is connected to the Internet. This is most
> ...


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Another Problem:
> I need a good download Manager for Linux.
> By good I men excellent.
> One that does not show 400 errors, 404 errors, for every download having a complex link.
> ...


 
I told you dude, try urlgfe.
Its not been updated for quite a while, but its the lightest and fastest d/l manager i've used.
And its got all the features u might need.
*urlget.sourceforge.net/

Regards,
ray


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope nobody has a problem with me asking this here, but I am facing an issue with Gparted.It shows my entire hard disk as unallocated.This happened only after I created a separate /home partition.Now I wanna edit some partitions but I can't do it. Have tried both the LiveCD and normal installer in Ubuntu.
Any help.?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

@shady:why gparted? "sudo apt-get install cfdisk" and do whatever u want!
even testdisk is not bad!


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmm...I tried sudo cfdisk /dev/sda and got this:

--------------------------------------------------//--------------------------------
 FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap
                          Press any key to exit cfdisk
--------------------------------------------------//--------------------------------
Lemme check testdisk.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @gautham:I found ur monitor's horizontal and vertical frequencies in a google cache of manufacturer's site:
> *209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:PJUq...ac713.htm+Acer+AC713&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=in
> and
> *www.acernotebooks.co.uk/Acer_AC713_17_Inch_CRT_Screen_ES.C0408.010/version.asp
> ...


Once again, I screwed up.
The login says Xorg won't load due to some problem(which I forgot) in the "Generic Monitor". I then logged in via commandline, and did

sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf

then I went to the area I had edited and noticed one thing: the place you had asked me to make a change initially had "Generic Monitor" instead of AC713. And when the word was changed, the section below still had "Generic Monitor" in the monitor option. I guess this is the reason for the conflict.

I tried to change the value there, and did ctrl+s a couple of times, but I don't know how vi works. I restarted via the restart button, logged into windows, and now I am posting this.

So finally, I have this question:

1. How do I save in vi and how do I exit in vi ?

2. Should I change the "AC713" back to "generic monitor" ?

3. Will doing so result in once again my being able to boot graphically ?

4. I saw a line in xorg.conf in the begening instructions that said that a certain command whose name I forgot, will regenerate xorg.conf automatically. should I do it ?

another question: how do I boot via Damn Small Linux Live CD ? Does it directly load GUI ? What about Knoppix ? All I saw in knoppix was a bunch of options at the bottom of the screen. I am asking because I need to go live in order to rescue my system.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

^dont regenarate the wrong xorg.conf by dexconf.

u shudve used nano for editing.and did u edited as "sudo vim"? u need to do this if u dont like to add sudo to every command.

when Ubuntu boots and finishes with that blue message stating X error,press CTRL+ALT+F1 to login with ur username and password.
now,
do:
"sudo su -"
now u'll get a "#" terminal or root terminal.
there u can edit with nano or vi(VIM)

you can edit as I suggested and save in nano(use nano -w filename) by pressing CTRL+O and CTRL+X.
In vi/vim,edit by pressing  "i"  and press ESC when finishes.then press ":" and type "wq" enter.thats it!


oh yes! and use whatever is in the place be it "generic monitor" etc.

u can fire up X in terminal after finished editing and exit.by running
in "#" prompt:

```
/etc/init.d/gdm restart
```

u can use below /etc/X11/xorg.conf supposing u use intel onboard gfx:

```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf(5) manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    # path to defoma fonts
    FontPath    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load		"dbe"
        Load          "dri"
	Load		"glx"
	Load		"ddc"
	Load		"extmod"
	Load		"type1"
	Load		"freetype"
	Load		"bitmap"
	Load		"int10"
	Load		"vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us,in"
    Option        "XkbVariant"    ","
    Option        "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol"        "ImPS/2"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping"        "4 5"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection



Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Generic Video Card"
    Driver        "intel"
    BusID        "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Generic Monitor"
    HorizSync       30.0-72.0
     VertRefresh     50.0-160.0
     Option          "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
[B]    Device        "Generic Video Card"[/B]
    Monitor        "Generic Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        24
        Modes        "1024x768" 
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
    Screen        "Default Screen"
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
 EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Mode    0666
EndSection
```

also @gowtham: u should get connected to net and do a 

```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
```
and:

```
sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri mesa-utils
```
now report back!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ wait till I note this down and reboot and follow the instructions.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

^what is the use dude!u can copy the above xorg.conf and save as a .txt file in ur windows.then from ubuntu,u can mount the win partn and copy the xorg.conf  or use "less /mount/xorg.conf.txt" u can view that!

also,for virtual terminal usage,GPM is very useful.make sure u apt-get install gpm and do a "dpkg-reconfigure gpm" with entering responsivness of mouse as "23"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

now I am booting from linux. luckily, the mistake was rectified by changing "AC713" to "Generic Monitor"

Guess I have this small problem with duplicate entries in sources.list

```
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
Password:
Get:1 *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release.gpg [191B]            
Get:2 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release.gpg [191B]                
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Translation-en_IN
Ign *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Translation-en_IN
Get:3 *download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release.gpg [189B]
Ign *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Translation-en_IN
Ign *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Translation-en_IN
Ign *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/multiverse Translation-en_IN
Ign *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Translation-en_IN
Ign *download.tuxfamily.org feisty/avant-window-navigator Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Translation-en_IN 
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Translation-en_IN
Get:4 *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release.gpg [191B] 
Hit *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release                      
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/multiverse Translation-en_IN
Ign *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/universe Translation-en_IN
Get:5 *download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release [26.9kB]         
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release                          
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release                        
Hit *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Packages               
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages                      
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages                 
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages                   
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Packages                 
Hit *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Packages          
Hit *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Packages            
Hit *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/multiverse Packages          
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Packages                 
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages                   
Hit *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Packages            
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main Packages
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Packages
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/multiverse Packages
Hit *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/universe Packages
Get:6 *download.tuxfamily.org feisty/avant-window-navigator Packages [1488B]
Get:7 *download.tuxfamily.org feisty/avant-window-navigator Sources [879B]
Fetched 29.5kB in 4s (5922B/s)
Reading package lists... Done
W: Duplicate sources.list entry *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
W: Duplicate sources.list entry *in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
W: Duplicate sources.list entry *security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$
```

and I already have mesa:

```
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri mesa-utils
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
libgl1-mesa-glx is already the newest version.
libgl1-mesa-dri is already the newest version.
mesa-utils is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$
```


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

use my sources.list(after removing everything in ur sources.list) and do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"

```
# See *help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.
#Repository List based on standard gutsy with many extra packages
# If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
# and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number):
#  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
#  gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key URL use (replace URL with the key address):
#
#  wget -q URL -O- | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key file use (replace FILE with the key file):
#
#  sudo apt-key add FILE

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
deb-src *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse

# Seveas’ packages (GPG key: 1135D466)
# GPG key-file: *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg
deb *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all
deb-src *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all

# Medibuntu - Ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy gibbon"
# GPG key-file: *packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg
deb *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
#deb-src *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free

# Debuntu Ubuntu gutsy packages
# GPG Key: *repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt
deb  *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
#deb-src *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
```


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

negative. I use feisty, and your list is for gutsy.
But I guess I can manually remove multiple entries from the list.

and yes, the driver currently listed is "i810" instead of "intel" like yours. Should I edit that too and change it ?

And as far as what you said about my xorg.conf is concerned, here it is:

```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf(5) manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    # path to defoma fonts
    FontPath    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load    "i2c"
    Load    "bitmap"
    Load    "ddc"
    Load    "dri"
    Load    "extmod"
    Load    "freetype"
    Load    "glx"
    Load    "int10"
    Load    "vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us,in"
    Option        "XkbVariant"    ","
    Option        "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol"        "ImPS/2"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping"        "4 5"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"        "stylus"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"        # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "eraser"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"        "eraser"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"        # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "cursor"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"        "cursor"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"        # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Generic Video Card"
    Driver        "i810"
    BusID        "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Generic Monitor"
    Option        "DPMS"
    HorizSync    30.0-72.0
    VertRefresh    50.0-160.0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "Generic Video Card"
    Monitor        "Generic Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        1
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        4
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        8
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        15
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        16
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        24
        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
    Screen        "Default Screen"
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
    InputDevice     "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice     "cursor"    "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice     "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Mode    0666
EndSection
```

And here is my sources.list


```
# See *help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.

deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
# deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
# deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security universe
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security multiverse
deb *download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 feisty avant-window-navigator
deb-src *download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 feisty avant-window-navigator
```


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 7, 2008)

Gutsy bundles intel commercial drivers, That's why it says "intel" instead of "i810".
AFAIK Feisty doesnt.

Regards,
ray


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

^no;not commercial driver.it is intel's beta mod-setting driver's which is used in Debian Sid which inturn is used in gutsy and hardy.
@gowtham:edit ur srcs.lst as per :
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Manually_edit_sources.list
^for feisty/ and use "i810" as driver.
I though u where on gutsy


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^no;not commercial driver.it is intel's beta mod-setting driver's which is used in Debian Sid which inturn is used in gutsy and hardy.
> @gowtham:edit ur srcs.lst as per :
> *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Manually_edit_sources.list
> ^for feisty/ and use "i810" as driver.
> I though u where on gutsy


I am still lazy to install gutsy. When my feisty is perfect, why switch to gutsy ?
Besides, I need a software to automatically back up a list of all software/packages I have in feisty, to back up all files in the home directories, all in a CD or DVD, then after clean installing gutsy, restore them to their appropriate places. Any way to do that ?


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 8, 2008)

I dont think the packages will be compatible.
Gutsy and Feisty might be using different versions of libraries,
like GTK+ etc.
Best you make a list and download versions for gutsy.
And yeah you're right, Its hard to upgrade when you got everything set up like you want it.
Thats the reason,I'm still postponing my upgrade too.
I'm still on Zenwalk 4.6 while latest release is 5.0 
Not much of a problem with apps as i compile most of em 

Regards,
ray


----------



## vish786 (Feb 9, 2008)

@gautham...

havent gone thru all post cos lack of time, if ur still middling with display problem try this one if havent done this method earlier
boot in CLI as root or switch to tty

```
Xorg -configure
```


```
Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```
this would display blank grey screen.... now press ctrl+alt+backspace

```
cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
reboot


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2008)

I have some problems with torrents on my machine - They are Damn Slow. Here is the intro:

I have Deluge and Azherus along with BitTorrent(the default thing).
I think I am going to get rid of the last two.

I have lokkit for firewall configuration. Any basic operations tut will be welcome. And I also installed gnome-lokkit, but it doesn't work. Any other GUI other than Gnome-Lokkit or the ncurses-lokkit ?

I have Clam-Tk, but I think it somehow screwed up. I can't scan files, as it asks me to update database, but when I try it, I get no effect. So I need a better frontendfor Clam-AV. Also, Clam-Tk's shortcut in applications menu was accidently deleted, and I forgot its launch code. Can anyone tell me ? And does Avast Linux version have an advantage over Clam AV ? I need a scanner that can effectively scan my open ports, and I need maximum security there, as I intend to make my system as hack proof as possible.

I have heard of several problems in WindowsXP, which make it bad for downloads from P2P by default. Are there similar problems in Ubuntu 7.04 ? Because I am getting a similar speed in both Ubuntu 7.04 and WindowsXP.

And none of the download managers the users here have suggested have the Reliability and Versatility of FlashGet. For an OS mainly popular in Servers, this is indeed surprising and rather annoying.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 12, 2008)

first do a "sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-lokkit libgtk1.2"
remember the golden rule "Dont install gtk1.2 old libs in ur distro" `coz it is buggy 

and as for torrents,didja have the connection in bridge mode?ie,where u dials from Ubuntu to connect to broadband?(pon dsl-provider)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> first do a "sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-lokkit libgtk1.2"
> remember the golden rule "Dont install gtk1.2 old libs in ur distro" `coz it is buggy
> 
> and as for torrents,didja have the connection in bridge mode?ie,where u dials from Ubuntu to connect to broadband?(pon dsl-provider)


please explain the second part ?

anyway, forget removing libgtk1.2... I will have to get rid of Audacity for that

```
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-lokkit libgtk1.2
Password:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libportaudio2 libglib1.2 libglib1.2-dev libart2 libdb3 libgtk1.2-common
  imlib-base libsigc++-dev liborbit0 libsigc++0c2
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  audacity* gdk-imlib11* gnome-bin* gnome-libs-data* gnome-lokkit* libgnome32*
  libgnomesupport0* libgnomeui32* libgnorba27* libgnorbagtk0* libgtk1.2*
  libgtk1.2-dev* libgtkmm-dev* libgtkmm1.2-0c2a* libwxgtk2.4-1*
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 15 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B of archives.
After unpacking 26.5MB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? n
Abort.
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$
```

PS: and thanks for that link to linuxtracker on another thread. I used it to download Parted Magic 2.0 CD, which my friend wanted, and I can say that my torrents DO have high speeds. I can download it @ 181 kbps.

and yes, azureus still crashes

```
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ azureus
changeLocale: *Default Language* != English (India). Searching without country..
changeLocale: Searching for language English in *any* country..
changeLocale: no message properties for Locale 'English (India)' (en_IN), using 'English (default)'
DEBUG::Wed Feb 13 07:12:11 IST 2008  Data Missing /home/gautham/Desktop/Ozzy Osbourne - The Essential Ozzy Osbourne (2CD) - FLAC - HellraiserRG
#
# An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x06211fc9, pid=11374, tid=3084827536
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.6.0-b105 mixed mode, sharing)
# Problematic frame:
# V  [libjvm.so+0x211fc9]
#
# An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid11374.log
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   *java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
#
Aborted (core dumped)
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$
```

And yes, here is my removal of azureus and gnome-lokkit:

```
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ bittorrent
bash: bittorrent: command not found
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ bitorrent
bash: bitorrent: command not found
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge azureus gnome-lokkit
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libgnucrypto-java gnome-bin libgnome32 gnome-libs-data liblog4j1.2-java
  libart2 libgnorbagtk0 libswt3.2-gtk-java libseda-java libcommons-cli-java
  libgtk-jni libcairo-java libbcprov-java libgnomeui32 libdb3 libglib-java
  imlib-base liborbit0 gdk-imlib11 libgtk-java libgnomesupport0
  libswt3.2-gtk-jni libgnorba27
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  azureus* gnome-lokkit*
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B of archives.
After unpacking 8135kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 155485 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing azureus ...
Purging configuration files for azureus ...
Removing gnome-lokkit ...
Purging configuration files for gnome-lokkit ...
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libgnucrypto-java gnome-bin libgnome32 gnome-libs-data liblog4j1.2-java
  libart2 libgnorbagtk0 libswt3.2-gtk-java libseda-java libcommons-cli-java
  libgtk-jni libcairo-java libbcprov-java libgnomeui32 libdb3 libglib-java
  imlib-base liborbit0 gdk-imlib11 libgtk-java libgnomesupport0
  libswt3.2-gtk-jni libgnorba27
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  gdk-imlib11 gnome-bin gnome-libs-data imlib-base libart2 libbcprov-java
  libcairo-java libcommons-cli-java libdb3 libglib-java libgnome32
  libgnomesupport0 libgnomeui32 libgnorba27 libgnorbagtk0 libgnucrypto-java
  libgtk-java libgtk-jni liblog4j1.2-java liborbit0 libseda-java
  libswt3.2-gtk-java libswt3.2-gtk-jni
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 23 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B of archives.
After unpacking 13.0MB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 155450 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing libbcprov-java ...
Removing libgtk-java ...
Removing libcairo-java ...
Removing libcommons-cli-java ...
Removing libglib-java ...
Removing libgnucrypto-java ...
Removing libgtk-jni ...
Removing liblog4j1.2-java ...
Removing libseda-java ...
Removing libswt3.2-gtk-java ...
Removing libswt3.2-gtk-jni ...
Removing gnome-bin ...
Removing libgnomesupport0 ...
Removing libgnorbagtk0 ...
Removing libgnorba27 ...
Removing libgnomeui32 ...
Removing libgnome32 ...
Removing gnome-libs-data ...
Removing gdk-imlib11 ...
Removing imlib-base ...
Removing libart2 ...
Removing libdb3 ...
Removing liborbit0 ...
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$
```


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

@gowtham:as for azureus,remove 
rm -rf ~/.azureus directory as the option.

and btw,this is in BTS of ubuntu:
*bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/71220

read through the comments for some idea.
BTW,
I am using Azureus 3.xxx which is downloaded,extracted to /usr/local/ directory.
reconfigured it to remove the vuze cr@p to look like 2.5.xx look.
It works better without crashing I'll say 

but in uptodate Ubuntu gutsy,audacity uses gtk2  see the deps:
libwxbase2.6-0 libwxgtk2.6-0
also if ur adventarous,u can compile Audacity gtk2 and install in ur feisty else try for a backport of audacity gtk2 version.
personally I dont like gtk1.2 menace as it is inconsistent and frequently crashes.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 13, 2008)

Use latest version of azureus.
Azureus does not require installion of any kind. its click & run.
Download it from its Home page.
you just have to create a menu for it.

for menu creation
Press ALT+F2 & type

```
alacarte
```


Right now its no use upgrading to gutsy,
You should try Ubuntu 8.04(LTS), it comes with 3yrs supports.
install hardy when its released then you don't have to upgrade every 6 months.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 13, 2008)

^^I kno that. I have my Class XI Boards soon, and its pointless upgrading to gutsy now. No potential use, as april is not that far off and my comp usage will also be minimal.

But I intend to upgrade to the LTS release as soon as it is out.

In the meanwhile, I am thinking of also setting up a manually configured debian system. One that has all of ubuntu's features, plus some thing more, lots of eye candy, etc but starting with Debian as base.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

^I use almost the same except eyecandy(not interested )
try Debian Lenny with apt-pinning with sid,experimental(for upstart)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^I use almost the same except eyecandy(not interested )
> try Debian Lenny with apt-pinning with sid,experimental(for upstart)


I am still waiting for debian's next version to come out though. Is fedora 8 worth checking out ? It also is a family head like debian(lots of derivatives).

meanwhile, here is what happens when I follow the instructions in the ubuntu help to install compiz:
*help.ubuntu.com/community/Composit...head-1447dbabe59744a63cad770f4d2143fb45cb4aad

Once I try to run ccsm(compiz settings manager) by alt+f2 then ccsm(or even go via system>>>preferences, It fails to start. Terminal found this message:


```
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ ccsm
Info: No sexy-python package found, don't worry it's optional.
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/ccsm", line 43, in <module>
    mainWin = ccm.MainWin(context)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ccm/Window.py", line 77, in __init__
    for category in sorted(self.Context.Categories, self.CatSortCompare):
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ccm/Window.py", line 361, in CatSortCompare
    if self.Context.Plugins['core'].Category == v1:
KeyError: 'core'
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$
```


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2008)

is there any MKFS GUI ? I need a program that acts as a GUI to the MKFS commandline program. Urgent.

bump


----------



## kalpik (Feb 27, 2008)

Gparted


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Gparted


???
how ?
I want sumtin 2 deal wid floppies, usb flash devices, external hdds and HDD.
CD/DVD support is also essential.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ I *think* it works for every drive.. Not too sure.. Wait for others to reply


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 6, 2008)

kalpik said:


> ^^ I *think* it works for every drive.. Not too sure.. Wait for others to reply


ok, I got something from my kubuntu kde repos. so thanks but no thanks.

can someone please tell me how I can completely undo my xubuntu install ? after
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
```
 I am not at all satisfied with it. but when I 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop
```
 only 41 kb of disc space is going to be freed, according to apt-get. So I did not do it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

try this 


> sudo apt-get remove abiword abiword-common abiword-plugins anthy gnumeric-common gnumeric-gtk gqview gtk2-engines-xfce gxine hal-cups-utils libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a libaiksaurus-1.2-data libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-0c2a libanthy0 libchewing3 libchewing3-data libexo-0.3-0 libgdome2-0 libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a libglib2.0-data libgoffice-0-common libgoffice-gtk-0-3 libgtkmathview0c2a libjpeg-progs libmodplug0c2 libots0 libpcre3 libpulse0 libt1-5 libtagc0 libthunar-vfs-1-2 libwpd-stream8c2a libxfce4mcs-client3 libxfce4mcs-manager3 libxfce4util4 libxfcegui4-4 libxine1 libxvmc1 mousepad mozilla-thunderbird orage python-cups python-exo scim-anthy scim-chewing scim-hangul scim-pinyin system-config-printer thunar thunar-archive-plugin thunar-doc thunar-media-tags-plugin thunar-volman-plugin vim-runtime xarchiver xfburn xfce4-appfinder xfce4-battery-plugin xfce4-clipman-plugin xfce4-cpugraph-plugin xfce4-dict-plugin xfce4-fsguard-plugin xfce4-icon-theme xfce4-mailwatch-plugin xfce4-mcs-manager xfce4-mcs-plugins xfce4-mixer xfce4-mixer-alsa xfce4-mount-plugin xfce4-netload-plugin xfce4-notes-plugin xfce4-panel xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin xfce4-screenshooter-plugin xfce4-session xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin xfce4-systemload-plugin xfce4-taskmanager xfce4-terminal xfce4-utils xfce4-verve-plugin xfce4-weather-plugin xfce4-xkb-plugin xfdesktop4 xfprint4 xfwm4 xfwm4-themes xscreensaver xubuntu-artwork-usplash xubuntu-default-settings xubuntu-desktop xubuntu-docs



PS: You may hav to remove some application names from this list that u havent installed after installing xubuntu desktop.

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576111


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 6, 2008)

^^already seen that link. It removes thunderbird, etc. Maybe even stuff from my ubuntu install. don't want to try it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^already seen that link. It removes thunderbird, etc. Maybe even stuff from my ubuntu install. don't want to try it.



so keep the xfce and lib prefixed names and remove other apps in the list,

Btw Thunder bird is not by default in Ubuntu.

There is no clever method than manually editing the list and running it.

I have installed Kubuntu desktop using the list and manually adding/deleting entries


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> so keep the xfce and lib prefixed names and remove other apps in the list,
> 
> Btw Thunder bird is not by default in Ubuntu.
> 
> ...


for the same reason I save the output, as seen in a post on page 5 or 6, but this time, I didn't copy the upper portion


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

remove all needed packages .run "apt-get autoclean && apt-get autoremove --purge"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> remove all needed packages .run "apt-get autoclean && apt-get autoremove --purge"


will it remove thunar, xfburn, etc ?

PS: I am currently enjoying my KDE


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> will it remove thunar, xfburn, etc ?
> 
> PS: I am currently enjoying my KDE


just try and see, Apt-get is chatter so it will tell you what packages are going to be removed.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> just try and see, Apt-get is chatter so it will tell you what packages are going to be removed.


will try this midnight and post the results.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

now guys, please suggest me some good KDE themes.
I also need a guide to make/edit KDE themes.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 17, 2008)

eye candy -->*www.kde-look.org/

Q:guide to make/edit KDE themes
Ans: lots of them available, choose one
*www.google.co.in/search?q=make+KDE+theme


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> eye candy -->*www.kde-look.org/
> 
> Q:guide to make/edit KDE themes
> Ans: lots of them available, choose one
> *www.google.co.in/search?q=make+KDE+theme


I know about KDE-Look, but like gnome look, it sucks in recomending themes.
there is no editor's review, so I can't try to pick the best themes.
the ones with top ratings often suck.
and the good ones get low ratings.
mac4lin for example, scores 77% while it should have been 95%.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

^Yea rating's arent what they seem always,
But you should understand that people have different tastes,
and what you might find lovely, isnt the same for everyone.

Personally, I find analyzing the screenshot for a minute, more helpful than the rating.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Yea rating's arent what they seem always,
> But you should understand that people have different tastes,
> and what you might find lovely, isnt the same for everyone.
> 
> Personally, I find analyzing the screenshot for a minute, more helpful than the rating.


you expect me to go through each and every theme's screenshot ?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

^How abt going through a selected set,
say perhaps, the ones with the highest rating or perhaps the highest downloads?

Frankly , i dont remember what i did when i started using linux,
these days, its kinda easy for me to check the new themes that are added.

If you were using gnome/xfce i could've recommended you quite a few nice themes.
But for KDE,i never really used it long enough to start theming it.
But do try baghira, its sorta like mac4lin for kde.
*www.opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Baghira?content=8692


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

^^KDE is hardly themed.
crystal is one of the most beautiful themes, bettering both Aero and Aqua.
so people just try to replace indivudual icons, etc.
and only window borders are changed, but they too are plenty to choose by default and customise.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

^Yeah , i guess so. I see frequent additions of window decorations , but few additions of kde widget themes _or whatever-you-call-it_.
GTK has way more options.

But, i tend to disagree about the Crystal part.Personally i think its too bland.Tango is way better.
But,then again , its just my opinion.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

crystal vs tango ?
don't mean to be rude, but you are waaaaay off the mark.

And I have another question for you guys: what do you name your workspaces ?

I call them Alpha, Beta, Gamma and Delta.

sometimes, I call them Work, Fun, Utility and Reserve.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 17, 2008)

^I call them 1 & 2 (enabled only 2!)


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

^^I dont call them, just click them when feeling bored (enabled 2)


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

^+1. I havent heard of folks naming workspaces.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^+1. I havent heard of folks naming workspaces.


you need to do so when you use kde with 4 workspaces.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

^Dude, Even I use four workspaces, 
Got a terminal running permanently on one,
I dont need to name workspaces.

Oh, wait, dont tell me you lose track of em , if you dont name em now


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Dude, Even I use four workspaces,
> Got a terminal running permanently on one,
> I dont need to name workspaces.
> 
> Oh, wait, dont tell me you lose track of em , if you dont name em now


I just hate the words Desk 1, Desk 2, etc.
And for a permanent terminal, I use yakuake. Just press F12 to have a terminal drop down.

another question: do any of you shut down your ubuntu ?
I prefer hibernating as it results in a 91% decrease in startup time.
But in window$, there are issues like lagging after hibernating.
I heard they don't (and can't) exist in linux.
Is it true ?
*Will my performance drop due to not shutting down for a few months ?*


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

^Nope, no decrease in performance.
But for me , the difference between a cold boot and hibernate isnt much,
What's the cold boot time from grub to desk on ubuntu?
Its abt 20 secs on my zenwalk running on 256megs of RAM.

And , yeah yakuake is supposedly very good, too bad it needs kdelibs.
EDIT:Just found Tilda which is sorta like Yakuake for kde, anyone has any experience with it on Gnome/Xfce?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

rayraven said:


> EDIT:Just found Tilda which is sorta like Yakuake for kde, anyone has any experience with it on Gnome/Xfce?


will try today.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 18, 2008)

make sure you have adequate SWAP space in according to your RAM to enable hibernation.

btw, you should try and normal way, it much better


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

around 1 GB swap for hibernate feature?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 18, 2008)

praka123 said:


> around 1 GB swap for hibernate feature?


SWAP should be according to your RAM


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

If you followed the standard 1.5 times your RAM , when creating swap,
you should'nt have any problems.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

rayraven said:


> If you followed the standard 1.5 times your RAM , when creating swap,
> you should'nt have any problems.


mine is 486.3 mb swap for a 256 mb DDR 400 RAM stick.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

Also, it depends on what you do on the system , I got arnd ~250 megs of swap - for my 256 meg system ,Coz i rarely do any intensive stuff on my system, Other than gimp.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 18, 2008)

> mine is 486.3 mb swap for a 256 mb DDR 400 RAM stick.


Does hibernate work on your system?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 19, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Does hibernate work on your system?


works like a charm.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 7, 2008)

I want to play Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory on Linux. I found This Page but I am confused as to which file(s) I need to get. Please help.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 7, 2008)

it should help
*help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/ReturnToCastleWolfenstein


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> it should help
> *help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/ReturnToCastleWolfenstein


dats an old version


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 6, 2008)

Now I need help in connecting to the internet in Ubuntu Feisty, so that I may do a few things here and there before downloading and installing hardy.

I used to use net comfortably in feisty, but some bsnl downtime ensured that I never recovered, though windows works perfectly.
*
Here are the details about my DNS Experimenting:*

1. I Use BSNL H500

2. I have tried the 61.1.96.(69 and 71) dns servers, but they don't work.

3. I have tried 192.168.1.1 and 218.248.240.24 dns servers, same as above.

4. I have tried the OpenDNS 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 servers, still no luck. I confirmed here that DNS servers were propably not the problem.

*Here is my current setup, with the steps I did:*

System>>>Administration>>>Network>>>wired-connection>>>properties

configuration: Static IP Address
IP Address: 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway Address: 192.168.1.1

and I have settled down with the fail-proof OpenDNS servers for now.
*
==============================================*

But I still am not able to connect to the net.
Please help.
I am sick of working in Windows XP Safe Mode.


----------



## gary4gar (May 6, 2008)

PPPoE or Bridge?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 6, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> PPPoE or Bridge?


if I remember right, all BSNL DataOne Modems given by BSNL, including my Huweii Type I modem are PPPoE.

But thats not the problem. The problem is that one fine day the net just stopped working on ubuntu, though it continues to work on windows. I hate having to reboot to check something up.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 6, 2008)

bump !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2008)

bump... please ? Anybody ? Just help me browse the net in ubuntu, thats all.


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2008)

did u mess up with IPTABLES ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> did u mess up with IPTABLES ?


never touched any file even remotely close to that name.


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2008)

try 
iptables --flush


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> try
> iptables --flush


and the next step ?
I can't reboot every 3 minutes...
please tell me the entire solution set, and I will save it to a text file and look it up through ubuntu on reboot.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2008)

bump...


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2008)

Question 1: Can you access the router interface through your web browser by entering its IP address? 

Question 2: When you made the changes to the DNS did you change it from the router or from the network Manager in Feisty?

Question 3: Do you have separate Location Documents in network Manager created ? If so delete any saved connections already saved in it and reconfigure it. 

Question 4: Remove the static IP from your computer and set it to DHCP just for laughs. I don't know how thats going to help but at this point you have nothing to lose. 

Question 5: By any chance did you edit anything to blacklist any hardware or of the sort?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Question 1: Can you access the router interface through your web browser by entering its IP address?
> 
> Question 2: When you made the changes to the DNS did you change it from the router or from the network Manager in Feisty?
> 
> ...


1. how do I do that ?
2. network manager

3. yes. I have only one such location doccument ATM, which has my current settings

4. I think I had tried it loooooooong back and it failed. That was an year ago, when I tried to get net in ubuntu for the first time and I was a linux n00b.

5. no


----------



## gary4gar (May 8, 2008)

1) Open 192.168.1.1 and see if you reach the router config page?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> try
> iptables --flush


worked !
but I noticed that I had to do it quite often later, as firefox often stopped connecting to the net. I guess it really IS time to upgrade.

I finished downloading hardy yesterday. Hurray to hardy !


----------



## FilledVoid (May 9, 2008)

Wish you good luck in installing hardy. However if you have lesser than 512 MB may I recommend getting XFCE instead of using gnome. Although Hardy seems more responsive it does take a bit of memory .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 10, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Wish you good luck in installing hardy. However if you have lesser than 512 MB may I recommend getting XFCE instead of using gnome. Although Hardy seems more responsive it does take a bit of memory .


I have 256. Will it do ?
I hate having to use Xfce. Its too ugly and unfunctional compared to my feisty's gnome and KDE.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 10, 2008)

> I have 256. Will it do ?
> I hate having to use Xfce. Its too ugly and unfunctional compared to my feisty's gnome and KDE.



*img125.imageshack.us/img125/643/gnomehe4.png

As you can see Im using about 500 MB no Hardy. At the moment I have Firefox , one Nautilus Window , XChat , Apache and some other services running.

I wouldn't use Gnome or KDE with 256 memory. Definitely I think Flux or Xfce is the way to go if you are low on memory.


----------



## gary4gar (May 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I have 256. Will it do ?
> I hate having to use Xfce. Its too ugly and unfunctional compared to my feisty's gnome and KDE.


Well, if you open 1 or two applications at a time then its good.
The problems comes when you open multiple applications .
You can install XCFE + Gnome, side by side.
KDE4 is big NO,version 3  is okay


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 10, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> *img125.imageshack.us/img125/643/gnomehe4.png
> 
> As you can see Im using about 500 MB no Hardy. At the moment I have Firefox , one Nautilus Window , XChat , Apache and some other services running.
> 
> I wouldn't use Gnome or KDE with 256 memory. Definitely I think Flux or Xfce is the way to go if you are low on memory.


take a look at this then:
*img372.imageshack.us/img372/4510/sysmonkn5.th.png
as you can see, the shortage in memory is overcome by usage of swap. I was running system monitor, firefox, jack rack, jack server, and installing rtlinux via terminal. Plus, my system is highly customised. And I run ubuntu feisty.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 10, 2008)

> as you can see, the shortage in memory is overcome by usage of swap. I was running system monitor, firefox, jack rack, jack server, and installing rtlinux via terminal. Plus, my system is highly customised. And I run ubuntu feisty.



You would want to minimize the use of swap so that your system becomes a wee bit faster.


----------



## trublu (May 15, 2008)

While trying to install vlc via synaptic pkg manager,I got the message
"Please insert the disk labeled:
Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071017)
in drive /cdrom/".I inserted the disc in my drive.But the same message again popped up.How do I fix this?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 15, 2008)

trublu said:


> While trying to install vlc via synaptic pkg manager,I got the message
> "Please insert the disk labeled:
> Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071017)
> in drive /cdrom/".I inserted the disc in my drive.But the same message again popped up.How do I fix this?


you might have selected local repositories.
if that was the case, you need to use the ubuntu dvd, not the cd.
but its better that you do it via internet.
so select the universe/multiverse repos as the installation repos.
then install vlc from synaptic or from commandline.
even better, do it from applications>>add/remove>>multimedia(or sound and video)


----------



## trublu (May 16, 2008)

^thanx.


----------



## ray|raven (May 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Its too ugly and unfunctional compared to my feisty's gnome and KDE.



Guess , you havent used it or not for long enuf.

Tell me, What functionality do you miss?
And how exactly is it 'ugly' ?, both gnome and xfce use the Gtk toolkit and hence the same themes.

Gnome , IMO , is just too darn bloated compared to Xfce.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 16, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Guess , you havent used it or not for long enuf.
> 
> Tell me, What functionality do you miss?
> And how exactly is it 'ugly' ?, both gnome and xfce use the Gtk toolkit and hence the same themes.
> ...


I can't do many things. The icons look bad. I can't install themes like I do in gnome. I find several other things restrictive in xfce.


----------



## ray|raven (May 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> The icons look bad. I can't install themes like I do in gnome.



Icons and Themes are the same in gnome and xfce.
I dont see how they look bad.
You can get a s/w like gnome color chooser to tweak xfce/gnome to ur liking.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 16, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Icons and Themes are the same in gnome and xfce.
> I dont see how they look bad.
> You can get a s/w like gnome color chooser to tweak xfce/gnome to ur liking.


how ? when I can't import xfce into gnome theme editor, and gnome themes some time slook disoriented in xfce, how can I theme xfce ?


----------



## ray|raven (May 16, 2008)

Dude, there aint no such thing as gnome themes and xfce themes.
There are only gtk themes and they look the same wherever gtk is used.

To add a theme , extract the theme's contents to /usr/share/themes/ or ~/.themes/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 16, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Dude, there aint no such thing as gnome themes and xfce themes.
> There are only gtk themes and they look the same wherever gtk is used.
> 
> To add a theme , extract the theme's contents to /usr/share/themes/ or ~/.themes/


there are differences. There are nore icons in the gnome set for one.
I think I will use gnome for stability and KDE for eye-candy, but instead of Xfce as my light weight environment, I am seriously concidering IceWM. [fluxbox is too complicated for me]


----------



## FilledVoid (May 16, 2008)

> there are differences. There are nore icons in the gnome set for one.
> I think I will use gnome for stability and KDE for eye-candy, but instead of Xfce as my light weight environment, I am seriously concidering IceWM. [fluxbox is too complicated for me]



Fluxbox is definitely not that complicated. And I was of the same understanding that RayRaven just said. I thought there were only Gtk themes etc. Not Gnome/XFCE themes. And also you can use any icon set in any Windows Environment unless Ive understood incorrectly.


----------

